# Defiant flashlights from Home Depot



## SherlockOhms

I'm not a flashlight aficionado/hobbiest/pro, but I've been using LED lights since the proton micro light coin cell flashlight was introduced. I end up buying a new light or two every year to get something newer/better, but I don't usually spend a lot, $5 to $15. I got some small AAA lights from dx.com a few times and some nice bright AA and D cell lights from Woot a year or two ago, some AA maglites on sale from Samsclub, etc. 

I happened to go to Home Depot last week and ran across their Defiant flashlights. First, I got the 2 pack of 100 lumen headlamps (1 Cree emitter + 3 5mm LEDs), (never had a headlamp before) and the 2 pack of Cree 100 lumen flashlights (single LED emitter, 3 AAA batteries). Roughly $5 per flashlight. These cheap little flashlights seem to be as bright or brighter than anything else I already have. 

Today I was at HD again and spotted the Defiant 550 lumen (3 x C cell) "tactical" flashlight for just under $20. A little over my threshold for flashlight purchases, but I was so impressed by the cheapies that I decided to get one. I think it's great. It will really come in handy the next time there's a power outage, tail-standing it really lights up a room. It's even better for room lighting if I unscrew the reflector head and use it barebulb. I keep turning off the room light just to admire the brightness of this flashlight. 

Are these HD Defiant flashlights generally well-regarded? (as they are, not for modding, most threads I found in a forum search were about modding). Does HD carry these year round, I don't remember seeing them before? Or is this a re-branding of some other name? I feel like starting a Defiant fan club.

If I want to get a few more flashlights for Christmas presents are those 2 packs as good as it gets in bang for the buck terms? Or is there something better (standard AA or AAA cells only)? 

From the first LED flashlight I ever saw to the current ones, I think they are all just so awesome. I still remember the old days when we were happy to have a junky 2 cell incandescent flashlight around when the power went off (which happened with nearly every big thunderstorm).


----------



## mikekoz

I just bought two of these and I think they are great! Where else will you find a 550 lumen light for under $20.00 at a brick and mortar store? Both of mine have a real nice white tint and are throwers, but also give out a generous amount of spill. I also own a single AA and a double AAA Defiant light, and they are great lights for the money. This 550 lumen model actually appeared on Home Depot's webpage several months ago as an online only item, but then just vanished! For somebody going out to buy a light for the house or the car, you cannot do much better for your money!


----------



## Bwolcott

I got one to its pretty bright and did you guys notice the front oring glows?


----------



## jhc37013

I looked at it didn't buy it maybe I should have for $20 since it has a XM-L in it IIRC, I seen it in the black Friday add so I went looking hoping it was a D cell light but it was a C cell.


----------



## jhc37013

Well I went back to Home Depot and bought the Defiant light they still had some and still had them for $20, it seems like a good XM-L 3C cell light and the 550 lumen claim seems accurate. I really went there to pick up a Leatherman Sidekick they had for $20 but it's hard for a flashaholic to turn away from a new unfamiliar light.

The light seems pretty solid and I guess it will run awhile on 3 C cells so I'm going back tomorrow to see if I can still get this deal so I can give a few out as gifts.


----------



## Flashlight Dave

:welcome: Welcome! 

I have noticed these lights too. I have not got one just yet but in time I am sure it will happen.


----------



## Navin_R_Johnson

I noticed those and was curious about them. Have any of you played with it enough or disassembled it enough to comment on the driver and heatsinking? Is it simply 3 cells connected to the LED with a resistor, or is there some sort of electronic regulation? How is the heatsinking? Does the light body warm right up? Are the reflector and lens plastic?


----------



## mikekoz

Navin_R_Johnson said:


> I noticed those and was curious about them. Have any of you played with it enough or disassembled it enough to comment on the driver and heatsinking? Is it simply 3 cells connected to the LED with a resistor, or is there some sort of electronic regulation? How is the heatsinking? Does the light body warm right up? Are the reflector and lens plastic?


 
The 550 lumen 3C model comes apart. The back cap, entire head assembly, and the top of the head all unscrew very easily. The LED is easily accessible, but I could not tell you any more about it. The lens looks like plastic, but the reflector feels like metal to me. I could be wrong on the reflector! If I have time later on, I will post some pictures.


----------



## Altec

First post. 

From this thread I went and bought a couple to try. The 550 Tactical, and the smaller 120-ish Lumen silver tactical. The 550 seems great as far as first impressions go. One blemish in the anodizing. Plastic lens, and reflector with a glow in the dark O-ring (Why? I was thinking the lens was green plate glass until I tapped it...). CREE XML, single mode driver (I believe, can't see the driver, just the bottom side of a board), and 3C power. Lens/Reflector is held in by a ring that threads down. Poorly finished, handle with care to avoid getting cut! The head threads onto a mid section that acts like a heatsink. The mid section houses the emitter/driver which is a standalone unit that threads into the heatsink. The switch assembly threads onto the heatsink, and the barrel threads onto the switch followed by the tail cap. All threads are bare, so no "safety-ing" the unit by bumping the tail cap loose.

As for the light. Someone said a good throw with a good bit of spill. I'd say that sums it up well! 

Top-Bottom: 3D Maglite, Defiant 550, Defiant Tactical, Joby Blade


----------



## houtex

I got mine today at the depot. Just as bright as a solarforce p60 xm-l.

On the way out, a kid working the store says to me, "hey mister, Google 1-8-6-5-0 batteries. There's a way to make them work in that light and you'll never have to pay for batteries again." I said thanks and had to keep going, I was with the wife (we were on a schedule..hers).

Any wayz, just how much input does this take to power up? can it take more?


----------



## mikekoz

houtex said:


> I got mine today at the depot. Just as bright as a solarforce p60 xm-l.
> 
> On the way out, a kid working the store says to me, "hey mister, Google 1-8-6-5-0 batteries. There's a way to make them work in that light and you'll never have to pay for batteries again." I said thanks and had to keep going, I was with the wife (we were on a schedule..hers).
> 
> Any wayz, just how much input does this take to power up? can it take more?



LOL...He knew where to get FREE 18650 batteries?? I guess you could run it on one 18650, but you would need a large adapter. Seems like more trouble than what it is worth. I wish more people on this forum would embrace these lower priced lights like this (I am talking about the 3C 550 lumen model pictured). This is one heck of a light for $19.88! I remember a few years ago when Home Depot had a nice 2D Husky light that got a lot of attention. I still have two of them!


----------



## SherlockOhms

mikekoz said:


> LOL...He knew where to get FREE 18650 batteries?? I guess you could run it on one 18650, but you would need a large adapter. Seems like more trouble than what it is worth. I wish more people on this forum would embrace these lower priced lights like this (I am talking about the 3C 550 lumen model pictured). This is one heck of a light for $19.88! I remember a few years ago when Home Depot had a nice 2D Husky light that got a lot of attention. I still have two of them!




There were only a few of the 3 C Defiants left in stock at HD yesterday. The 100 lumen 3 x AA 2 packs were all gone. Unfortunately, these look like they were just seasonal specials that may not be carried all year round.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

I was thinking one 26650 battery and a couple dummy cells would work pretty well in this light. Don't know where to get dummy C cells though. Might just have to wrap the AA ones with something to make them the right size.


----------



## MojaveMoon07

Through a google search, I saw several comments that the Defiant flashlights are re-branded Brinkmann flashlights. While at Home Depot's website, I saw a Defiant model that looks identical to the Brinkmann Armor Max 1xAA flashlight which we have which has been reliable.

The 550 lumen Defiant model being discussed here has some customer reviews at Home Depot's website.


----------



## LGT

For $20, I'll take a look. But because I already have lights that do what this one does, I'll gladly give it to a co-worker that just can't spring for flashlights. (two in College)


----------



## houtex

So happy with this light. Wife got two more at another store.


----------



## Altec

I took my 550 out this evening because the ole' lady and I had to walk through a park to get to a party. About perfect for walking, and throwing it down range to see where we are headed. 

Taking it apart, it really seems like it would be worth getting one for inexpensive parts if nothing else... 

As long as it doesn't burn out in the near future, I'm pleased as punch. And as long as it burns out in the next year, I can warranty it.


----------



## Omega Man

I got one for my dad for xmas. Every year I buy him a 3xD MAg LED, and every year the batteries corrode and the tailcap cements shut!!! I'm hoping this light breaks that cycle.


----------



## BarryG

Omega Man said:


> I got one for my dad for xmas. Every year I buy him a 3xD MAg LED, and every year the batteries corrode and the tailcap cements shut!!! I'm hoping this light breaks that cycle.




Use Duracell any they will repair or replace any product that batteries damage. Members have posted that they stand behind the warranty!




Barry


----------



## Adrenaline_6

Picked one up today. Convinced my work buddy to get one too. This thing actually has a very nice white beam with a pretty tight hotspot. The spill is very usable too. I would say the hotspot is kind of like an ET G25c2, maybe a little tighter. This thing is a decent thrower for an XML $20 light. I might have to go find a couple more.


----------



## StorminMatt

I picked one of these lights up a week ago. And as others have said, it's a VERY good light for the money. I mean, where else are you going to get a C cell powered XM-L light for $20? I have to say that it doesn't seem to be the best built light around. But for $20, you can afford to go wrong. Brightness is, of course, quite good. And, although it's not as bright as the Coast HP550 I recently picked up, it definitely throws better than that light. I'm not sure how good the included alkaline C batteries are. But I get about an hour and forty five minutes of solid runtime with 4000mAH Tenergy Centura LSD batteries. You could probably get over two hours of use with HSD batteries, such as the Tenergy Premiums, if you charge them and use them immediately.


----------



## cccpull

StorminMatt said:


> Brightness is, of course, quite good. And, although it's not as bright as the Coast HP550 I recently picked up, it definitely throws better than that light.



Are you saying the Defiant out throws the Coast? The specs on the lights puts the Coast at 325m and the Defiant at 244m.


----------



## StarHalo

cccpull said:


> Are you saying the Defiant out throws the Coast? The specs on the lights puts the Coast at 325m and the Defiant at 244m.



Package specs are a no-no, especially made up ones like "range".

Also, for those of you thinking about picking one of these up:



StarHalo said:


> I would strongly recommend doing the in-store pickup; I got one yesterday but it took me about 20 minutes to find it. Home Depot goes a little wacky with how they display everything for the holiday season, so rather than putting all the flashlights in one place, there will be some lights in a display in one isle, then some more in another isle, more on the end of some other isle, etc, and Defiant makes at least 20 different kinds of lights, so it's quite a lot of searching. Same thing with the batteries, not only were the $7.88 Rayovac 40 AA/AAA holiday combos stranded in an inconspicuous area, but there was nothing advertising the price on them, so if you didn't come to the store knowing about the deal, you didn't get it..


----------



## violatorjf

Any owners have a guess on the realistic lumen rating? Was reading one of the reviews on the Home Depot website, guy called himself 'FlashlightGeek' and below is an excerpt...



> What it does NOT have is a 550 Lumens capacity, at best this is 220-240 lumens. Using high quality batteries would kick that another 20 or so. Dont get me wrong, this flashlight is worth every penny of $20, just know that it is nowhere near the stated lumens , if it were your three C batteries would be dead in 30-45 minutes, not the 4 Hrs. estimated.


----------



## StorminMatt

violatorjf said:


> Any owners have a guess on the realistic lumen rating? Was reading one of the reviews on the Home Depot website, guy called himself 'FlashlightGeek' and below is an excerpt...



I think the brightness is quite accurate. Let's just say that it's ALOT brighter than a 200 lumen light. I'm guessing that this guy probably doesn't even own the light, and is going by stated runtime. But here are a couple of things to keep in mind. First of all, tailcap current on this light is around 2-2.5 amps (thus the 1:45 runtime with 4000 mAH NiMH). This is fairly typical for an XM-L. Secondly, when using alkaline batteries, you can typically get a very long runtime if you are willing to let the light dim down to next to nothing. And I'm sure this is what is happening when the manufacturer says it will last 5 hours.



cccpull said:


> Are you saying the Defiant out throws the Coast? The specs on the lights puts the Coast at 325m and the Defiant at 244m.



It sure looks like it to me. The Coast HP550 is actually a REALLY floody light, even when zoomed to create the tightest hotspot.


----------



## jhc37013

violatorjf said:


> Any owners have a guess on the realistic lumen rating? Was reading one of the reviews on the Home Depot website, guy called himself 'FlashlightGeek' and below is an excerpt...



I've compared this light to several other light's that I have that I know for sure are 400-600lmns via ceiling bounce and I can and have said this Defiant light is ~500-550 lumen no doubt about it. The guy who said 220-240 doesn't know what he is looking at or talking about or both.


----------



## violatorjf

Thanks Matt and jhc, in that case I think I will suck it up and invest in some C cells!

EDIT: Any beamshots yet? I searched the forum for 'defiant' in the thread titles and only found 2 threads on this light.


----------



## StorminMatt

violatorjf said:


> Thanks Matt and jhc, in that case I think I will suck it up and invest in some C cells!



In my opinion, the C cells are one of the best things about this light. At 4000mAH (LSD) or 5000mAH (HSD), they're pretty high in capacity. So the light has a pretty decent runtime despite its brightness. And unlike the HP550, when the batteries are drained, I simply throw the three C cells on the charger. On the other hand, with the HP550, I have to recharge 9 AA batteries. This is a ROYAL pain in the butt since my charger can only handle four batteries at a time (a high volume AA charger like the Tenergy TN170 12xAA charger would help here).

True C cells are not that expensive, either. Tenergy C cells (whether Centura LSD or Premium HSD) only cost about $8.50 for two. The only catch is that, if you don't have a charger capable of charging C cells, you will need to buy one. But I got my Tenergy TN190 for around $25, which isn't too bad for a charger that is capable of charging anything from a AAA to a D (or even a 9V, if you use them for anything).


----------



## StarHalo

rolling bump


----------



## StorminMatt

Speaking of the Defiant, my friend was having problems with his car tonight. So when I went to help him with it, I grabbed the Defiant light. I have to admit that it was GREAT for the job. With 550 lumens, it was almost like having a droplight without a cord. And since it only costed $20, you're a little less concerned about it getting beat up than a more expensive light.


----------



## violatorjf

Last night I went on the Home Depot website and found my closest store showed 4 in stock, so I placed an order for 2. (1 for me, 1 for my dad for xmas)

This morning the store called and said they could only find 1. They offered me a Maglite in place of the other one. 

I respectfully declined and said I'll just come get the one you have and you can either refund me for the other one or give me store credit. So that's the plan...


----------



## mikekoz

I think they are putting these in odd places where THEY do not even know where they are! When I got mine, I looked everywhere in the front of the store, then in the flashlight aisle, and in the endcap areas. I had to ask a saleperson and he led me all the way around to an aisle at the left center end of the store! They had a bunch of them! They would have probably sold all of them very quickly if they were in a more noticable spot.


----------



## jayke

I picked one up yesterday. I was surprised at how bright and clean the beam was when I tested it out last night. It is a massive thrower and like others have stated, has a good amount of bright spill.


----------



## StarHalo

Any of you owners see an output difference NiMH vs alkaline?


----------



## violatorjf

Just got mine today. Star, I don't have any rechargeable C's so I can't answer your question. Here are a couple pics of the packaging, as I haven't seen anyone post it yet. As you can see I opened it before I remembered to take a pic 














It's a solid flashlight no doubt! It's daylight but I can tell it's significantly brighter than my 200 lumen Coast PX25.

You're telling me Mike! I looked around for a good 10min before asking where their lights were. Center aisle along registers...up around the stuff on sale for the holidays...at the battery center...nothing. As I mentioned earlier the website said my store had 4 in stock, then they called and said they only have 1. When I got to the customer service desk I saw there were 2 more of these lights sitting in cubby holes behind the desk. I asked her about them and she said those are reserved by other people. I asked her if they go out of inventory between the time someone purchases online and comes to the store to pick it up; she didn't know lol.


----------



## StorminMatt

StarHalo said:


> Any of you owners see an output difference NiMH vs alkaline?



DEFINITELY better with NiMH. Then again, with a tailcap current around 2.0-2.5 amps, this is precisely what you would expect.


----------



## StarHalo

StorminMatt said:


> DEFINITELY better with NiMH. Then again, with a tailcap current around 2.0-2.5 amps, this is precisely what you would expect.



That's what I figured; and of course because it's a 3-cell, you'd need a more expensive smart charger to manage the batteries.. Ah well, my dad can make do with alkalines, maybe I'll gift him the charger and cells later down the road.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

Omega Man said:


> I got one for my dad for xmas. Every year I buy him a 3xD MAg LED, and every year the batteries corrode and the tailcap cements shut!!! I'm hoping this light breaks that cycle.



I used to use nothing but alkaline batteries in almost all my electronic stuff, but when I began buying more expensive battery powered products like the more expensive lights talked about at CPF, I decided to give away almost all my newer alkaline batteries and replace them with Ni Mh Eneloop and Tenergy Centura batteries so that I dont ever have to worry about alkalines leaking and ruining my stuff.


----------



## CreeCrazy

Just picked one up after reading this forum. This thing is pretty bright. Like others said its worth the $20. Also I'd say the 550 lumen rating is correct. It's brighter one of my other lights rated at 800 lumens, it throws pretty far too. Just checked the Home Depot website some of the lights are listed as Defiant but the pics show that they are Brinkman.


----------



## lightinsky

CreeCrazy said:


> Just picked one up after reading this forum. This thing is pretty bright. Like others said its worth the $20. Also I'd say the 550 lumen rating is correct. It's brighter one of my other lights rated at 800 lumens, it throws pretty far too. Just checked the Home Depot website some of the lights are listed as Defiant but the pics show that they are Brinkman.



I picked one up yesterday at Home Depot and this thing is definitely bright and well constructed aside from the platic lens but hey it's only 20 bucks. I compared it to my Inova Niteize x03 dual mode 200 lumen on high and the defiant is much brigher all around including the hot spot which by the way is brighter than my Surefire G2's with an XML in them.

Great buy and light for the money and runs on C cell batteries.


----------



## Justin Case

Is there a driver or is it direct drive? If direct drive, I would think output could be increased greatly by using either C NiMH or AA Eneloops in C shell adapters.

Can someone take a photo of the bottom of the heat sink? I'd like to see what the spring is connected to.


----------



## Lightwriter

It's slightly brighter than my 3D Mag with Malkoff XM-L drop-in (the Mag didn't have brand new batteries though) so I have no idea what that FlashlightGeek is talking about in the Home Depot review.

My buddy is a store manager at Home Depot and the employees should have a map of the different displays around the store. Each store is different though so one store may have the Defiants in the aisle with outdoor furniture and another store will have them near the interior lighting section. I've yet to see any Defiant 550s in the regular flashlight section.


----------



## StorminMatt

Lightwriter said:


> It's slightly brighter than my 3D Mag with Malkoff XM-L drop-in (the Mag didn't have brand new batteries though) so I have no idea what that FlashlightGeek is talking about in the Home Depot review.
> 
> My buddy is a store manager at Home Depot and the employees should have a map of the different displays around the store. Each store is different though so one store may have the Defiants in the aisle with outdoor furniture and another store will have them near the interior lighting section. I've yet to see any Defiant 550s in the regular flashlight section.



That's not saying much about the Malkoff drop-in if it just got creamed by a flashlight that costs less than one third the price (without the need for a Mag body). Then again, you would really need to test both lights with fully charged NiMH batteries in each to REALLY tell the difference.

As far as the location, I couldn't find it on the rack with the flashlights. Interestingly, they had a shopping cart parked next to the flashlights with a whole bunch of stuff in it. And one of the things they had was the flashlight.


----------



## ryukin2000

wow you guys get all the good stuff in the states. Home depot here in Calgary has nothing. from what i've see on youtube, the stores in the states have good sales on Leatherman tools as well. i would grab a defiant if they sold it here. i did see a defiant 3 cell but it had a bunch of 5mm leds on the head.


----------



## TEEJ

Omega Man said:


> I got one for my dad for xmas. Every year I buy him a 3xD MAg LED, and every year the batteries corrode and the tailcap cements shut!!! I'm hoping this light breaks that cycle.



Please note that this cycle is because you are using Alka-Leaks. If you use alkalines, they will tend to do this in stuff exposed to real life conditions...and ruin whatever they are inserted into.

At least get nimhs.



IE: the LIGHT can't break the cycle...its the BATTERIES.


----------



## Megacam

Just went to HD today and got the 2 pack Defiant headlamp with the XBD cree spot. According to the cree website... "Cree XLamp XB-D color LEDs extend the double lumens-per-dollar performance of the XB package to color LEDs, delivering up to 40% higher maximum light output than XP-E color LEDs." These seem like a great deal for $9.88 http://www.cree.com/led-components-and-modules/products/xlamp/discrete-directional/xlamp-xbd I know the 2 pack flashlights have this LED , but not positive about the headlamps.

I didn't see the 500 lumen C cell Defiant, but I did pick up a Maglite multi-pack with Cree XP-E 3D and 2aa lights for $29.98. I love how the 3D has a super long run time, but I also want a good thrower. Is this a good deal or should I return the Maglite pack and p/u the Defiant 500 lumens? 

Also, this may be a silly question, but would it be possible (without too much modding) to swap the LEDs from the Defiant 3C and the Mag 3D? :shrug:


----------



## Backpacker Light

Justin Case said:


> Is there a driver or is it direct drive? If direct drive, I would think output could be increased greatly by using either C NiMH or AA Eneloops in C shell adapters.



I am running my Defiant 550 on my (favorite) Duracell "white-top" rechargeable AA's. No need to get rechargeable C cells.

You guys know that you can make your C-sized shell for the AA's by simply cutting a piece of old garden hose. Line up 3 C cells end to end, and cut the hose just slightly shorter. Fits perfectly. I do this with a lot of my C cell lights.

By the way, I agree that this is an awesome light for $20, definitely my brightest! I wish someone would post actual run time's with such a Duraloop AA setup. 

I am not sure of the details involved, but I have not seen anyone post that on the back of the packaging it says "Lifetime Warranty". What's up with that?


----------



## CreeCrazy

I was going to buy a set of Ni-mh C batteries just for this light at Wally World the other day then I noticed they were only 2500 mah. My Eneloop xx AA's are just as high capacity and they are LSD so I'll just use the adapters.


----------



## dgbrookman

CreeCrazy, those are the common fake NiMH C cells that are really AA with a shell around it. So it's the same thing as your AA Eneloops with the adapter.

You can get true NiMH C cells from online vendors (including a large well-known one named after a South American river). Capacity is typically 5000 mAh or so for a true C NiMH. I've never seen a low self-discharge C NiMH, which is not to say they don't exist.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Backpacker Light said:


> I am running my Defiant 550 on my (favorite) Duracell "white-top" rechargeable AA's. No need to get rechargeable C cells.
> 
> By the way, I agree that this is an awesome light for $20, definitely my brightest! I wish someone would post actual run time's with such a Duraloop AA setup.



Runtime on 3 Eneloops is roughly an hour.


----------



## Justin Case

dgbrookman said:


> CreeCrazy, those are the common fake NiMH C cells that are really AA with a shell around it. So it's the same thing as your AA Eneloops with the adapter.
> 
> You can get true NiMH C cells from online vendors (including a large well-known one named after a South American river). Capacity is typically 5000 mAh or so for a true C NiMH. I've never seen a low self-discharge C NiMH, which is not to say they don't exist.



Accupower C NiMH are low self-discharge cells. Capacity is a nominal 4500mAh.


----------



## ep70

So after quite a bit of searching for a Home Depot that had any of the 550's in stock , I finally found one , and had to search the whole store cause they had flashlights selling all over the place .. I bought one for my dad for Christmas , and went ahead and picked one up for myself lol.. I have to say I am very impressed with this light ..! Very bright , and a strong throw! Not a bad product at all for $20! ONly challange was finding one lol ...


----------



## mets1p

Bought one a couple of weeks back after seeing it in a cardboard bin at my local home depot. This was before I read any of the reviews. Had to ask the cashier for the price initially as nothing was posted and was surprised at the 19.99 price given the Cree led. Didn't really expect much for such an inexpensive light but hold on one cotton pickin minute ! After I fired this up in the backyard and saw that white column of light coming out the end of this bad boy I was shocked. This can't be true something this inexpensive having that quality and quantity of light it just can't be. Well, liked it so much went back the next day and picked up another just to have around the house. Wanted to go back and buy some more but all my local home depots were sold out and I can understand why. This light is one of the better inexpensive lights I've ever bought and certainly will enjoy using it. I sure hope we get more lights like this from Defiant in the future.


----------



## violatorjf

I'll agree that it's definitely impressive for the price. I keep checking to see if they're still out of stock online and they always seem to be. Now all my local stores are also out of stock. I even checked a couple places I used to live within a couple hundred miles and they're all out too! If they're getting 500lm with 3C's I'd like to buy a 1,000lm w/ 4D's for $50 or less - would be nice.


----------



## StarHalo

I sent one to my dad for Christmas thinking I'd get a good second-hand review from him, now he wants to wait until actual Christmas day before opening any of his gifts :shakehead



violatorjf said:


> I'd like to buy a 1,000lm w/ 4D's for $50 or less - would be nice.



An 800 lumen 4D for $120 is where we're currently at; I don't know if common cells can provide the current to hit the thousand-lumen mark..


----------



## mets1p

Take a look at this 860 lumen 4 AA from Nitecore EA4. Ordered one a few days back should have it by tomorrow. Got it for 59.98 and free shipping from IS. Looking forward to lighting up the backyard and the neighborhood tomorrow night. My neighbors are gonna love ME !!!


----------



## violatorjf

I have the cool white EA4, it's great. I used to keep a 4D mag beside the bed - that's what made me think it would be nice to have a 4D ~1,000lm light. The mag had the weight but not the power.


----------



## mets1p

violatorjf I have you to thank, well maybe not after spending another 60.00 on a flashlight at Christmas time LOL, for bringing the EA4 to my attention. It was your mention of this light that got to me to look into it further and of course subsequently buying it. I should have it tomorrow and will have some with it Friday night!!


----------



## marinemaster

Does anybody has the sku please ?


----------



## mets1p

marine master just checked home depot's web-site and these ae the numbers they have listed : 

Model # 809-2781-D
Internet # 203418847
Store SKU # 115235

hope this helps.


----------



## marinemaster

Cool
Thank you


----------



## Chris A

This light was completely sold out in stores. The guy helping me said it was a Black Friday deal.


----------



## mikekoz

Chris A said:


> This light was completely sold out in stores. The guy helping me said it was a Black Friday deal.



He is probably correct. I have not seen any of these in the few Home Depots I have been in over the last three weeks.


----------



## CreeCrazy

You can search for them through there website and it will tell you if they have them in stock at a particular store.


----------



## LGT

CreeCrazy said:


> You can search for them through there website and it will tell you if they have them in stock at a particular store.


Which is how I found the one I picked up today. Just took it outside for a test against my ArmyTek Viking S R5, which is rated at 500 lumens, and is running on an 18650 while the defiant is using the c-cell alkies that came with it because I just don't have any c-cell batteries. While the Viking was just a touch brighter, the $20 Defiant lived up to what others have stated. Nice throw, beam, and color.


----------



## marinemaster

I checked and they are sold out everywhere. I met a guy at HD who said he bought 3 of them he was looking for more. I guess the name of this posting had everyone here go and buy one. I guess sometimes the Internet is bad as everyone knows about it and things get sold out or things go up in price like a certain website likes to do.....


----------



## StandardBattery

marinemaster said:


> I checked and they are sold out everywhere. I met a guy at HD who said he bought 3 of them he was looking for more. I guess the name of this posting had everyone here go and buy one. I guess sometimes the Internet is bad as everyone knows about it and things get sold out or things go up in price like a certain website likes to do.....


* Not quite!*

Picked up a couple today, just because these are such a good price and easy to mess with if I find time for that one day.

There are still a couple left in Chelsea, MA if anyone nearby wants one (I think they only of the one store there on the parkway.

Thanks to the OP for bringing attention to this deal. I'm gifting at least one as a black out light which I think they would work well as, and C cells are always the last on the shelves when everyone scrambles for batteries.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I picked up one one of the Defiant 550s around Black Friday and I'm very happy with it, especially for the price. I haven't done any real testing or comparisons but I've used it a few times and I've been impressed by the brightness, color temperature, throw and beam quality.


----------



## CreeCrazy

I finally got some Eneloop AA to C adapters and have been running mine off of AA's for the past few days. It seems to be doing fine on AA's


----------



## Guppy

SherlockOhms said:


> 2 pack of Cree 100 lumen flashlights (single LED emitter, 3 AAA batteries). Roughly $5 per flashlight. These cheap little flashlights seem to be as bright or brighter than anything else I already have.



On examination, although these lights don't have o-rings in the joints, they have grooves cut into the body capable of accepting them, so I bought some O-rings from one of those little Chinese e-market vendors. For the rostral end I used a 26mm x 1.5mm ring, while the smaller one at the caudal end was 22mm x 1.5mm. They fit pretty well, except the smaller one was a bit too tight (1.0mm thick rings would probably have been better). 

Does this site have an option for uploading images directly? I was going to post a pic, but there doesn't seem to be an option anywhere for it.


----------



## cfuzzy

Hey guys, newb here. I found the site while researching this light. I went out and picked two up last night based on my findings here. They are pretty mush what is stated in this thread. An inexpensive, ok made light that is pretty darn bright. I will post again after some use and abuse.
Looking through some other threads, I see that I have lots to learn and look forward to all future interactions.


----------



## tirod

I was at my Home Depot and saw these lights in a display, about half were gone. One was out of the package as a demo - which I've never seen them do before. Hmm. Big - compared to the single AAA I carry, but the head is all lens and projector, light weight, C Cell isn't bad, spec read "493 lumen, 5 hours, 1400 (-/+) throw." IIRC. 22.99

The specs aren't the exact same, perhaps somebody called them out on it, or maybe it's a different emitter. The 50 lumens -/+ doesn't seem to be worth quibbling over. I almost grabbed one. 

I will go back tomorrow.


----------



## StarHalo

The 550 lumen 3C light that started this thread is discontinued and gone baby gone..

My dad didn't say much about the copy I sent him, he thought it was pretty bright and didn't do much else with it initially. A few days ago his garbage disposal died and a family friend came over to help repair it; my dad offered a small battery powered lantern to work with under the sink, which wasn't too bad, but then they tried the Defiant 550, and that settled it, that was the only light used to complete the entirety of the job. "I'm surprised as long as we left it on, it never seemed to dim.." He's getting it, slowly but surely..


----------



## StorminMatt

As I understand, there's a new Defiant light available at Home Depot. And this one runs on 3 D cells. Obviously, it's going to be bigger and heavier. But runtime should be ALOT better (somewhere around 3-4 hours with 8000mAH Tenergy Centuras). And output is up to 600 lumens with a (very usable) 180 lumen low mode. Looks like this one could be a REAL winner. And it's only $30. It will be interesting to see how this one stacks up against my Malkoff XM-L2 Mag.


----------



## gradio

Not long wife & I went to HD to get 3 Rayovac AA Indestructible lights (for 3 vehicles, glove box use), and while I was looking at them, I believe she picked up looking at one of these Defiant lights. I shrugged if off because I was there for the Rayovac purpose of something small and would use eneloop AA's in my case.
Maybe I should have nabbed one of these just because. Sure it was the 3 C-cell too. 
Oh well.


----------



## tirod

Yes, there is still a 3 C cell version out there. Got it today: "FL1 Standard, 493 Lumens, 5 h, 445m." Lifetime Guarantee. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/203651...toreId=10051&N=5yc1v&R=203651023#.UTomLtbU-xA

The display was 3/4 full, a cardboard box on the floor mixed in with the HPX tools in boxes, the seasonal section in front of the aisles at our local store. 

They have the smaller lights mentioned earlier in the thread in the flashlight display. YMMV. 

First impression: It's a lot of light for the money. Fit and finish within a percentage of the Maglights I already have. The threading in the joints are the better kind, smooth action, and the O rings at the joints greased. Switch action is positive, the clicky active at the top of the stroke, not delayed toward the bottom like the older Maglites I have. (Older as in 70's/'80s, when they and Brinkmann were the only choices, and LED's had just gone out of style in digital displays.)

In the day, a 6 cell incandescent Maglite was about the most powerful thing you could get in town, the replacement bulb a specialty item in a hardware store. It could definitely light up the other end of a city block in a power outage. Now, I have 2 AA LED lights on the bed stand that equal it in output and runtime. 

I've read on TOS that this Defiant was brighter than the owners low beam headlights in his daily driver. Giving that the benefit of a doubt, consider that cars are using LED headlights in the upper tier models, and the military tested them years ago. Flashlights are following the same development cycle of computers, they double in power and drop in size every few years. 

My test theatre is the deck at the back of the house, shining it down into a dry creek valley with a rails to trails hiking path across the way. I haven't been able to quite reach the trail yet, but it looks like that ̶d̶a̶y̶ night has come.


----------



## StorminMatt

tirod said:


> Yes, there is still a 3 C cell version out there. Got it today: "FL1 Standard, 493 Lumens, 5 h, 445m." Lifetime Guarantee.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/203651...toreId=10051&N=5yc1v&R=203651023#.UTomLtbU-xA



I forgot about the Super Thrower. I picked one up over a month ago. But I suppose some stores might have some left.

I also have to agree with what has been said about the Defiant lights vs Mags. Mag SHOULD be making lights like this rather than the sub-200 lumen lights they seem to be stuck on. Granted, these lights don't work particularly well with alkalines (or last particularly long with them). So this is kind of a strike against them in the eyes of the average consumer. Also, Mag would have to do away with cammed focusing, which I can't see them doing.


----------



## wedlpine

I just picked up the 3D ArmorMax today. That is one heavy light. This one feels like it is built much better then the first two. Going to compare it to the first two Defiant lights from Home Depot sometime tonight after work.

I did notice that they had about 2 dozen of the Super Throwers still.


----------



## StorminMatt

wedlpine said:


> That is one heavy light. This one feels like it is built much better then the first two.



It sure is one heavy light! It actually makes a 3D Mag seem dainty by comparison.


----------



## ThrowerLover

wedlpine said:


> I did notice that they had about 2 dozen of the Super Throwers still.



I plan to pick up a couple of these later this week. Have you (or anyone else reading this) measured the diameter of the lens &/or the bezel? Seems like it'd be a good idea to replace the lens with some quality glass since it's relatively cheap.


----------



## Bronco

ThrowerLover said:


> I plan to pick up a couple of these later this week. Have you (or anyone else reading this) measured the diameter of the lens &/or the bezel? Seems like it'd be a good idea to replace the lens with some quality glass since it's relatively cheap.



My 493 lumen Super Thrower has a lens that's 64mm in diameter.


----------



## YAK-28

tried to find this for holiday presents-nowhere to be found. stopped in hd today, boxes of them in the isles and on the shelves. i picked up the newer 3d model and i think it's a pretty nice light for $29, maybe a little big. i'll stop back and pick up the 3c thrower model on my next trip.


----------



## StarHalo

YAK-28 said:


> tried to find this for holiday presents-nowhere to be found.



That original model is discontinued; the 3D and thrower models have replaced it.


----------



## TEEJ

I had messed with some and compared them to the Rayovac Indestructible versions...and, while the 3D is not very bright for its form factor, it is actually at least bright enough to be potentially useful.

For the same output, a pocket sized 18650 light makes a LOT more sense...but, if you need a brick and mortar light for ~ $30 or so, the 3D is at least a functioning source of light.



If it stops snowing, I might get some beam shots.


----------



## ThrowerLover

I picked up the Defiant Super Thrower this weekend. For the price, its output is fantastic. I may consider getting some Tenergy C cells to power it. The plastic lens is very clear, but I'm still going to replace it if I can find one. So far, no luck finding a 64mm lens. I also shined it through some red theater gel for animal spotting at night. It certainly cuts the output, but I could see at least 100 yards. (I actually bought 2 lights and may consider making one of them semi-permanently red.)

These lights have a lifetime warranty, so keep the receipt; however, they seem to be offered in batches with no guarantee that HD will carry them again, so we'll see what they get replaced with.

My son has the 3D light. When I can borrow it, I'll compare beams and report back (unless someone else has done it by then).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So, yeah, I'm pretty much all that.


----------



## TDOGGG

I just picked up a 3 d cell from Home Depot, it looks like a perfect light to mod up. Im new to this stuff so i need information, opinions are welcome.


----------



## Rob Babcock

A fellow posted a good review of this light at another forum, which is initially what drew me back to CPF again. Looks like a great value. To those who've used one for a while, how sturdy does it seem? At the price point I wonder how long the light should be expected to last? At the price it looks like an awesome light to get to stash behind the seat of my truck. I live in SD, so if the thing is going to be of any use in the winter I need to keep lithium cells in it (temps here can reach -35 F although I don't think we got much below zero this winter). It's an appealing product since it's cheap enough that 1) I wouldn't freak if it got jacked and 2) I won't miss it if it takes up permanent residence in the truck. No way I could resist taking a Surefire out and playing with it!


----------



## JNieporte

Defiant (rebranded Brinkmann) is my favorite budget brand right now. I have:
3C 493-lumen Super Thrower.
1AA Tactical LED (I have about 8 of these)
2AAA Pen Light (I have four)
Two-pack of multi-mode 3AAAs.

The Super Thrower is painted, not anodized, but that's fine for $24. Forward clicky; side mounted. It runs on three C batteries, and a simple buffer will let it use three AAs for a shorter runtime. Ir throws very well, more than any other <$80 light I've seen. 

The 1AA Tactical light is one mode, and made of hard plastic. Reverse clicky. Eight dollars. Bezel-down metal pocket clip. Rated at 53 lumens with an OP reflector. Good light to lend out or keep in the glove compartment. Oh, stick a 14500 in it and you'll have ~150 lumens.

The 2AAA pen light runs a white 5mm LED at 21 lumens. The body is black knurled aluminum, and the switch is a reverse clicky. Black snap-on pocket clip. It's not a bad light for $8.

The two-pack of lights costs ten dollars. Three AAAs are required each, in the crappy carrier typical to 3AAA lights. 80 lumens on high, also has a low mode and strobe. 12 white 5mm LEDs. Eh, they're okay...

Oh, the Defiants use ANSI lumens and include alkaline batteries. They're good for the price.


----------



## StorminMatt

TEEJ said:


> For the same output, a pocket sized 18650 light makes a LOT more sense...but, if you need a brick and mortar light for ~ $30 or so, the 3D is at least a functioning source of light.



Then again, it has the advantage over a 1x18650 pocket rocket that it can put out 600 lumens for three hours straight rather than just a 'burst mode' for a few minutes. If you need something that can produce sustained high output, the 3D Defiant is actually one GREAT light.


----------



## ThrowerLover

I dedomed one of my Defiant Super Throwers. It made the beam noticeably tighter and throwier. I also had a Billy Blaze moment - "Did I tell you I invented that? Except they already had it." (Night Shift). I thought I was really clever when I figured out that Press'N'Seal makes a great diffuser. It does, but CPFers have been doing that for a long time. Anyway, I love my TN31mb, but I really, really like these Super Throwers. I'm not sure how sturdy they really are, especially the switch, but at $23, I don't care. Some NiMH batts, some Press'N'Seal, and some red theater gel for animal spotting, and I've got a great budget light setup for doing everything I want to do with a thrower/flooder. Plus, I don't have to explain to the unenlightened why I spent a ridiculous (to them) sum of money on a flashlight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So, yeah, I'm pretty much all that.


----------



## tonyt1969

Those Defiant brand LED flashlights from Home Depot are AWESOME! Great value and super bright light..!


----------



## Brightholzer

I picked up one yesterday and after using it got two more... one for the truck and one for a gift. $23


----------



## Up All Night

Spotted the 493 lumen 3C "Super Thrower" at my local Toronto HD. $24.xx + HST. I assume they've migrated north coast to coast, may or may not be news to fellow Canadians. Big & deep reflector, reminiscent of the ArmyTek Barracuda head.


----------



## Keldar

While working freight at HD the other night, a little birdy told me there is a new Defiant flashlight coming soon.


----------



## Keldar

Ok, ok.....stop twisting my arm, I'll tell what little I know. 

500 Lumens, 5C, tactical, available on or about 6/6 - this is info from outside of the shipping box. I haven't seen the light or it's packaging to know features or additional specs.


----------



## bigchelis

I just purchased and with Tenergy D cells I get 2.7A
my goal is to put an XP-E2 there and hopefully the driver pushes the XPE2 at equal current in which case the Throw should improve


----------



## KILLER_K

I ordered a Defiant 550 Lumen Tactical Flashlight $20 from home Depot. My order got cancelled as they said none in the store. I went to the store and talked to the guy working there. And stated my order got cancelled but it shows you have some in stock. Well 20 minutes went by of us looking and nothing turned up. Friend placed a order the next day and was told to go pick it up. Well he got his light and the guy that I helped look for the lights. He bought the rest of them, I believe it was 4 total. The reason I know as he told my friend he found them and wanted to keep the rest for himself. Got to love people like that.


----------



## StarHalo

KILLER_K said:


> He bought the rest of them, I believe it was 4 total. The reason I know as he told my friend he found them and wanted to keep the rest for himself. Got to love people like that.



Hmm, that makes me wonder; I'd gladly pay for ~3 more of the original 550 model, but without somebody local like your Home Depot hoarder, it won't happen..


----------



## lightknot

Here's my take on the Home Depot 493 lumen Tactical Super Thrower.
I took out the CREE XM-L LED and put an Endor Cyan Triple Star. Switched the batteries from 3xC to 4xCR123, de-anodised the tailcap, lengthened the tailspring and put in a PVC spacer so the batts wouldn't rattle. Voila! It's alive, and it throws Bright Aqua light a city block no problem.














Currently working on the artifact in the beam.


----------



## Kemp

I like the color of that, seems like it would keep your night vision pretty good as well. Haven't seen that color until now, nice work!


----------



## lightknot

Thanks a lot . It was a lot of fun to build, and the host is very easy to take apart, with lots of room to modify. Also the battery tube is long enough to allow for many different battery configurations.


----------



## pathalogical

Yesterday at my local HD (Toronto) I saw these Defiant lights. The first one that caught my eye was the D-cell at about 480 lm, then I saw the 3C cell. Although the price is low, they just seem to big. I have a PA 40 at pretty much the same output. They also had a 2 pack 2 AA ~110 lm version as well, which seems more conveniant for every day use. This is the first time I have seen these lights and are generally in a particular part of the store where they have these multi set tools or are labled "Special Buy". They also have Coast knives; single pack, 2 pack and larger partially serated blades. Now, I'll have to go back for their plier set at $8.88. http://www.homedepot.ca/product/hdx-8pc-pliers-set/813951

EDIT: Having returned to HD, they do not have a D-cell version. It was the Super Thrower with the larger head, next to the regular 3C cell light, but no 5C cell as shown in this thread...but I did pick this up http://www.coastportland.com/eal15-led-lantern.htm for $12.97 and is quite nice. Runs on 4C cell.


----------



## CarpentryHero

Yeehaw the Defiant Super Thrower is now in Edmonton  
i got him and his little 3 c cell brother 







Best Monday of 2013 :thumbsup:


----------



## StarHalo

The 3C 550 lumen is back in stock?


----------



## bigchelis

I have the 3D Defiant for a couple weeks and will do a XPG2 swap in mine. Hopefully I get 2.8A.
I will have a new Lux Meter to test before and after results. 

bigC


----------



## gregorma

Just picked this bad boy up today, we'll see how it does tonight.

Defiant Tactical 5C 625 Lumen ($24):





2-Pack Tactical AA 120 Lumen ($15):


----------



## StorminMatt

That 5C light looks AWESOME! I'm going to have to check my local Home Depot today to see if they have it. It kind of reminds me in some ways of a 5C Mag. And I've always REALLY liked the big C cell Mags. It also looks like it might be a good candidate for a NiMH MT-G2 upgrade.


----------



## Sean

Keep us updated.


----------



## YAK-28

anybody have a part number for the 5c?


----------



## JNieporte

My local Home Depot just got the two-pack of 2AA "Tactical 120 lumen LED" in. The mother-in-law had me buy three of them to break up for Father's Day gifts, so I got to play with them a little bit. There were some problems though...
-All of the lights had a very loose pocket clip. The clip is also about 1/3 of the way down the light (gregorma's photo shows this). No amount of gently squeezing with pliers fixed this.
-They all have a thin aluminum body and the cheap, plastic press-fitted switch in the tailcap.
-Not a problem, but to mention: Plastic lens, plastic OP reflector. The LED is quite large, and I thought it was an XM-L at first. The head unscrews, and the pill says *CREE* over *KM*. The LEDs were all centered nicely.
-The tailcap is a reverse clicky, and modes are high, low, and strobe. High is listed at 120 lumens. I got 140 lumens on high, 60 lumens on low, and 140 lumens at 10Hz on strobe. There is no mode memory; the light reverts to high if left off for over five seconds, no matter how long you had it on.
-The anti-roll is five flats machined into the body, and it works just fine. 
-The tailcap has four slots machined in for lanyard attachment. Nice.
-None of the lights had any kind of lubricant on the O-rings or threads.
1. Light #1 was fine.
2. Light #2 had no O-rings and the tailcap threads were too shallow; the threads on the body were very thin and I had to return the light, as the tailcap would just "pop" on. It was returned.
3. Light #3 would not turn on. Returned.
4. Light #4 had this anomaly where a click on would turn it on and even cycle through the modes, but as soon as I took my thumb off, it would "unclick" and shut the light off. This turned out to be a switch issue, as changing around the tailcaps made the light work. It still resulted in one of the lights being inoperable, so it was returned.
5. Light #5 had the same thread issues as light #2. Returned.
6. Light #6 had no O-rings, but was otherwise fine.

Not a very good record for these new lights. I returned the defective ones, and was allowed to hand-pick enough out of new packages that I wound up with six working ones. I can't imagine the associates were very happy with me, but they sold the defective product, not me.

If you get working lights, they're good. Not great, but good. I think a fair price for these would be in the $10 range; Defiant used to have a two-pack of single-mode 3AAA 100-lumen lights that turned out to put out about 190 lumens. Those were $10 for the two-pack. Those were very nice for the money. (Link here... http://www.homedepot.com/p/2-Pack-100-Lumens-LED-Flashlights-HD12OTB14/203278149 )
The issues with these newer ones, and even the feel of the lights, just screams "cheap".


----------



## YAK-28

stopped in my local home depot to look for the new defiant 5c light. didn't see them in the flashlight section(did find a couple plano waterproof boxes 1/2 the price of some other well known boxes/cases for batteries and things), but i found a display of them in the main isle. nice single speed, inexpensive. not as bright of a center spot as the 3c thrower, but more spill. happy camper. already used it find a dripping line feeding the toilet.


----------



## VEE12

Finally I see these Defiant lights here in BC! It's been asked before and since these lights can be opened up easily, does anyone know if they are regulated? Particularly the 3C light. I'm not holding my breath. I'm tired of lights that have a blast of lumens for 10 minutes and then start to dim


----------



## Keldar

YAK-28 said:


> anybody have a part number for the 5c?



I'll try to remember to write down the sku# tonight and post it here.


----------



## arioch

The sku# for the 5c is 736 392.
For those wanting to change out the LED, the head on the 5c does NOT come off; appears to be glued on.

The new 3c model in my store has lowered its lumen rating to 200 from 550. The head is larger and it comes with a removable rubber anti roll head cover. It appears to be the new version of the original 3c model and not the super thrower 3c, which is also still being sold.


----------



## YAK-28

thanks for the sku#. i did get a 5c and the head on mine did come off with a little effort. it didn't look like they used much glue on mine.


----------



## gregorma

Defiant Tactical 5C 625 Lumen ($24):





2-Pack Tactical AA 120 Lumen ($15):






I like both for the price. The 120 Lumens are for around the house and in the car. The 5C is the beat stick for intruders.


----------



## StorminMatt

Did I just get unlucky? Or is the 5C Defiant not as bright as the 3C?


----------



## JasonC8301

I was at HD yesterday and saw he single aa light. Aprox 50 lumens or so? 7.97. I was about to buy I when I saw the 2AA tactical 2 pack for 14.98. I went ahead and bought it. It rung up at 11.98. Not bad to keep around as loaner lights.

Sucks you got some bad product JNieporte. The two I go seem ok. Just need some nyogel on threads.


----------



## Sean

duplicate post


----------



## Sean

Size comparison:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

My Defiant 3C 550lm flashlight has developed an intermittent at the head. I had to unscrew it slightly to get it to light up. I haven't taken it apart yet to see what's going on.


----------



## Treeguy

Was at Reno-Depot (in Quebec) yesterday and saw a wall of Coast flashlights that were mighty cheap and looked pretty impressive for the price. There was a 338 lumen light for $39. The thing had a "Try Me!" button and I tried it and the light hit a small mirror installed at the bottom of the package, kinda got me in the eyes and I saw spots for twenty-minutes. Not sure if the Defiants and the Coasts are all the same under different store names, but I'm definitely going to grab one next time I'm there.

Also saw a bunch of Energizer flashlights and some of them looked mighty handy. Granted, they’re not tactical Surefires for the Zombie Apocalypse, but around the house and in the car, looks hard to beat.
This one looked particularly handy. And it was about $25. 100 lumens out the front and 150 for the area light. Not bad.


----------



## arioch

PhotonWrangler said:


> My Defiant 3C 550lm flashlight has developed an intermittent at the head. I had to unscrew it slightly to get it to light up. I haven't taken it apart yet to see what's going on.



The metal disc the led is mounted on starts to unscrew after some use. This causes intermittent contact/flickering. This has happened to two of my 3c 550 lm Defiants. You just need to unscrew the head and tighten the disc ... maybe use some loctite to keep the disc from moving.


----------



## StorminMatt

I've actually had problems with the 5C going dead on me. It looks like the problem might have been emitters overheating. Before I got one that actually works well, I took the light apart when it died. One thing I noticed is there was nothing holding the emitter down except for a VERY small amount of thermal grease. The emitter IS held down by the reflector. But perhaps when I removed the reflector to check it out, I didn't screw it down tight enough to firmly hold the emitter in place. So I'm guessing it overheated and died (measured voltage at the emitter was 7 volts, indicating the driver was sending full battery voltage to try to push current through it). In the latest light I got, the emitter star seems to be held firmly in place with thermal adhesive. So far, so good as far as that light goes.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

arioch said:


> The metal disc the led is mounted on starts to unscrew after some use. This causes intermittent contact/flickering. This has happened to two of my 3c 550 lm Defiants. You just need to unscrew the head and tighten the disc ... maybe use some loctite to keep the disc from moving.



**Unscrews head**
**Checks metal disc**

Yep, that was it! Tightened it up and it's working fine now. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## zacheisjd

I bought one of their headlamps, forget the model name, but it's the one with the large LED thrower and 6 smaller ones on the side that can light up white, red, or green. Took it camping, worked great, three weeks later, went camping again, wasn't working. I didn't drop it, smash it, submerge it, stomp on it, wipe unmentionables with it etcetera, etcetera. Went back to Home Depot to get it replaced. Let's just say I had a repeat offender...I won't be buying anymore Defiants again.


----------



## zacheisjd

Kemp said:


> I like the color of that, seems like it would keep your night vision pretty good as well. Haven't seen that color until now, nice work!


The only color light that won't screw up night vision is red. You can look at 3k lm red light and it won't screw with your night vision. If you look at 1 lm white light, or blue, or w/e it will, maybe slower than 100 lm, but it will.


----------



## leon2245

Treeguy said:


> Was at Reno-Depot (in Quebec) yesterday and saw a wall of Coast flashlights that were mighty cheap and looked pretty impressive for the price. There was a 338 lumen light for $39. The thing had a "Try Me!" button and I tried it and the light hit a small mirror installed at the bottom of the package, kinda got me in the eyes and I saw spots for twenty-minutes. Not sure if the Defiants and the Coasts are all the same under different store names, but I'm definitely going to grab one next time I'm there.
> 
> Also saw a bunch of Energizer flashlights and some of them looked mighty handy. Granted, they’re not tactical Surefires for the Zombie Apocalypse, but around the house and in the car, looks hard to beat.
> This one looked particularly handy. And it was about $25. 100 lumens out the front and 150 for the area light. Not bad.




Nice find! Do you want to make a new thread on this one? I have questions, but don't want to take the defiant thread too far ot.


----------



## Treeguy

Saw this Energizer thread, maybe worth jumping into and bringing back to life. Someone else bumped it a few months back. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?255125-Energizer-Night-Strike-Series


----------



## StevenFL

Is this an old light or something new just about to come out? Any one have an idea. 650 lumen Defiant 3D

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Defiant-...ord=Defiant+650+Lumen+Flashlight#.Uc0IJ1cUvTo


----------



## StarHalo

StevenFL said:


> Is this an old light or something new just about to come out? Any one have an idea. 650 lumen Defiant 3D
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Defiant-...ord=Defiant+650+Lumen+Flashlight#.Uc0IJ1cUvTo



Ah ha, let's hope that's just a mildly updated version of the original 550 lumen model, which I would be very interested in..


----------



## StevenFL

StarHalo said:


> Ah ha, let's hope that's just a mildly updated version of the original 550 lumen model, which I would be very interested in..



I was hoping someone would say that. I missed the 550 but picked up the super thrower 493, saw this one today and hoped it was new (upcoming). I am interested as well....


----------



## StarHalo

Yeah, the 550 was a classic, they were smart to start selling it around the holidays, but completely dumb to discontinue it. I got one for my elderly dad, who doesn't appreciate multi-mode lights and hadn't owned anything brighter than a 3D Mag; it was an instant hit, and of course he wanted to know where to buy more. Definitely one of the all time great older guy lights, let's hope the 650 doesn't have the reliability problems of some of Defiant's other recent offerings..


----------



## Skimo

I'm really impressed with the 3D armor model, the best thing about this is it has mode memory, I was really surprised and happy after turning it off on low and next day turning it on and it went right into strobe mode.

instantly became the bedside light!

Finally got around to checking out all the seals on the light, need grease and I may need a new reflector, pretty size able gap between the LED and the reflector, pretty sure I'm losing a lot of light with that gap.

Took a closer look at the reflector... Now I see where those halos are coming from.


----------



## StarHalo

Well it's been a few months, has anyone seen the 650 lumen one-mode model anywhere? It's still on the Home Depot website, but it's never shown as available. It has to be in stock somewhere, as there's a review written for it..


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I have not seen one in stores yet.


----------



## lightknot

Bought 11 of the Defiant 493 lumen Tactical Super Throwers, now all of my friends have them, except for the one I modded with the three-up Endor Star in Aqua; running on 4 Surefire CR123's. Still have the Defiant armored 3D light purchased at the same time. Have not yet seen any of the Defiant 650 lumen models in the Home Depot's in this area (Tucson, Arizona, USA) as of Sept. 24th, 2013.


----------



## StevenFL

Not available in my area yet but it shows (as of today) that you can now order it online. Ordered mine. 
Est. Arrival Date:
OCT 3 - OCT 7


----------



## StarHalo

StevenFL said:


> Not available in my area yet but it shows (as of today) that you can now order it online.



Ah ha, and I just checked it when I last posted, good eye! Quite a few guys here will be jumping to the order page thanks to your notice.


----------



## Torpedo

Just bought the 5c light for $ 12.00 on clearance.


----------



## Phantom309

The 3c Tactical Throwers are on clearance here for $16.97....


----------



## StarHalo

Was going to order the 650 next week, so of course it's already out of stock online :shakehead


----------



## jimzilla

I can't find the Defiant 650 on HD's website search but they have a 600 lumen Defiant ArmorMax 3D Tactical. Any recommendations or issues on this model or am I better off waiting for the 650?


----------



## Skimo

I have the armor max 3D, it's been my bicycle light/camping light/bedside light: completely able to be taken down, 3 modes with mode memory, meaning if you turn it off in strobe it will turn on in high mode, turn it off in high and it will turn on low, off on low mode and it will turn on in strobe, great for me, not so great for others.

Last I looked the 650 was available, going to be kicking myself if it's not available anymore.

The lights pill is labeled as "XML-U2" no idea what that means.

Hours of use on the batteries that came with the light in the clamshell, still bright. Ran it on high for an hour at least, no noticeable heat so either it's not being driven hard or it's just got an awesome heatsink.

My friends (like me) are more into other hobbies, yet this light has elicited some 'oohs and aahs'.

I'm impressed with it, throws with generous spill, downsides from what I've heard from the flashaholics commenting on other lights; not an even transition from spot to flood, halos/artifacts(?), plastic lens, tail switch, heavier than maglight.

My take, transition doesn't matter, it's a great value, same for color/temp. I bought it for what it is, a D cell LED to teach the dark a lesson even at a distance.

This paycheck was going to give part to the 650 lumen and leave the armor max as a possible testbed. My understanding is that a XML LED is capable of more than 590 lumens, I'm not sure though.


----------



## StarHalo

jimzilla said:


> I can't find the Defiant 650 on HD's website search but they have a 600 lumen Defiant ArmorMax 3D Tactical. Any recommendations or issues on this model or am I better off waiting for the 650?



You can't see the difference between 600 and 650 lumens, so it's a choice between modes or no modes, respectively.



Skimo said:


> My understanding is that a XML LED is capable of more than 590 lumens, I'm not sure though.



Got an 800 lumen XML in my pocket at this moment, but the big deal with these Defiant lights is the huge output numbers using store-shelf batteries and a low price, they're simple bang-for-the-buck champs; I'm wanting the 650 for my senior father - big output on regular alkalines and no modes makes for a perfect older folks' light. I got him the 550 last Christmas and it was a huge hit, he wants more of them to buy for his friends.


----------



## StarHalo

Just noticed: When I look up the 650 on a PC, it displays like any other item, but when I look it up on an iPad, there is a little "Online Exclusive" icon on the page - that would explain why no one's seeing it in a store..


----------



## StevenFL

I ordered 4 on the 25th ship to home and they have yet to ship -- I contacted HD today and they said that they planned on the item being available again online "sometime this week" and my item would be shipping soon, whatever that means... Just wanted to give a *heads up* to anyone looking for them. If they are correct this week might be your week


----------



## leon2245

Aside from AA's, I could only find 3c 200-something lumen defiants, no 550l. And no sign of treeguy's energizer area combo led either.


----------



## StarHalo

StevenFL said:


> available again online "sometime this week" and my item would be shipping soon, whatever that means... Just wanted to give a *heads up* to anyone looking for them. If they are correct this week might be your week



Good news, thanks for the update.



leon2245 said:


> no 550l



The 550 was only available for roughly a couple months near the end of last year.


----------



## Jakeyb

If your not afraid to try, de-dome the XML in the 3c thrower. Huge difference in throw,and the tint is more neutral


----------



## StorminMatt

StarHalo said:


> there is a little "Online Exclusive" icon on the page - that would explain why no one's seeing it in a store..



Don't you just hate it when they do that? I mean, they try to make it seem like a GOOD thing that I can't just drive to the store and be home with my item in less than 20 minutes.


----------



## StarHalo

StorminMatt said:


> Don't you just hate it when they do that?



It would seem obvious that if the last version of the light sold out everywhere quickly, to the point that the employees were hoarding them, you should probably rush the new version to the shelves for a repeat performance. I doubt most Home Depot flashlight shoppers are big internet browsers..


----------



## StevenFL

PS: Back in stock online for those who are interested.... Enjoy

EDIT: Nevermind, that was fast. Showing out of stock


----------



## lightknot

Recently received a 650 lumen model that was ordered online. $19.95 plus shipping = ~$27 to Tucson, AZ, USA. First impressions: very bright hot spot, long throw, lots of usable spill and *heavy*. I have the Defiant 3C, 490 lumen "Tactical Thrower" right next to it and the 650 lumen version is longer, wider and much heavier. A quick scale drop shows 3C 490L "Tac Thrower" with batteries @ 1lb 5 oz; and the 3D 650 L model w/ batts @ *2lbs 5.3oz*. Not bad for a club, but a bit much to take on a hike. 

The 490 L is lighter, easier to handle, better ergonomics, sleeker, and can light up signs a quarter mile away for ~$25 . A great value.
The 650 L is overbuilt, w/ thick body walls, thick cooling fins, and blocky ergonomics. It's tail heavy, held at the side switch, and the reflector isn't as deep. It's bright, with good run times associated with the bigger batteries. It, too, has a quarter mile throw and is still a good value at $27.

Overall, the 490 L "Tactical Thrower" is an easy pointing, easy handling, long throwing spotlight.
The 650 L is a really good car / truck light, or a great light for a night watchman who wants both a club and a flashlight.
- lightknot


----------



## StarHalo

The evidence suggests the 650 is the same light as the 550 with an updated emitter, but I haven't heard anything conclusive from anyone who owns both. 

It was available again in a ~18 hour window a couple of days ago, it appears they're selling these one box at a time..


----------



## leon2245

What if anything does defiant have in the way of something vs. lowes' house brand, the 3xCR123a 7" 500l kobalts? It looks good, just heavy & price is a little high for a store brand. Little high.





Treeguy said:


> Was at Reno-Depot (in Quebec) yesterday and saw a wall of Coast flashlights that were mighty cheap and looked pretty impressive for the price. There was a 338 lumen light for $39. The thing had a "Try Me!" button and I tried it and the light hit a small mirror installed at the bottom of the package, kinda got me in the eyes and I saw spots for twenty-minutes. Not sure if the Defiants and the Coasts are all the same under different store names, but I'm definitely going to grab one next time I'm there.
> 
> Also saw a bunch of Energizer flashlights and some of them looked mighty handy. Granted, they’re not tactical Surefires for the Zombie Apocalypse, but around the house and in the car, looks hard to beat.
> This one looked particularly handy. And it was about $25. 100 lumens out the front and 150 for the area light. Not bad.





OT & just FYI academy has the 3-in-1 version of the above on clearance too, & at target 2 for $40 (can't remember if it's the 2 or 3 in one), though I actually prefer the two-in-one version. No fold-in legs to break off.


----------



## alpg88

i got 3d xml, it is heavy, but that is the only minus i see with it, not a light you want to carry, it sits on my desk in my office. looks impressive too, makes my maglite look dull and borring


----------



## breamer

Just picked up the 5c 625 at Home Depot in Charlottetown PEI, $24.88. Tons in stock and the manager said they were not moving so they will be marked down by xmas

One for the car
One for the Bathroom
One for Woodshed #1
One for Woodshed #2
One for Bedroom


----------



## Alumenum

We use these lights at work. The 3d XML version has a good bit of throw. Will light up the opposite wall of a 225 foot chemical tank pretty good. We also leave them on for extended periods of time and they really don't get too hot. I have thought about getting one to shorten it like you would a maglite and replace the XML with an XPG for more throw.


----------



## jabe1

I just got back from HD. I noticed yet another Defiant 3D.... 1000lumen 3xXP-G. I was in a hurry, so didn't get all the specs, but IIRC it said around 10 hrs runtime. I missed whether or not it is multi-mode.
$29.95.


----------



## Skimo

O.O

If I see it, it's getting purchased!


----------



## jabajet

1000 lumens, 1312 ft beam distance(also shows 470m?), 22 hr runtime, high / low modes, 3-D cells, $29.88


----------



## Skimo

Just searched, couldn't find it online. Maybe a local sale?

Is there a SKU?


----------



## StarHalo

Yeah, I failed to find it online earlier today too, but given how bizarre Home Depot has been lately with these Defiant lights, I'm not really surprised. 

The elusive mode-less 650 will remain the holy grail old guy gift light, but no complaints about a thousand lumens for thirty bucks..


----------



## mikekoz

jabe1 said:


> I just got back from HD. I noticed yet another Defiant 3D.... 1000lumen 3xXP-G. I was in a hurry, so didn't get all the specs, but IIRC it said around 10 hrs runtime. I missed whether or not it is multi-mode.
> $29.95.




I want one! Home Depot is quickly becoming my favorite place to get budget lights! Love the other C and D cell models they sell!!


----------



## jabajet

Looks like they had recently put them out - I may have been the first to purchase one out of the display (located in the "specials corral" area). Don't have an SKU - probably in-store only.


----------



## mikekoz

jabajet said:


> Looks like they had recently put them out - I may have been the first to purchase one out of the display (located in the "specials corral" area). Don't have an SKU - probably in-store only.



Is it a multilevel light? Also, is it built like the Armormax models , or the C cell lights?


----------



## jabajet

mikekoz said:


> Is it a multilevel light? Also, is it built like the Armormax models , or the C cell lights?



2 levels - Hi and low, Switch in the tailcap. Don't have an armormax to compare it to, doesn't have the rubber caps.


----------



## Megatrowned

I stopped at two Home Depots today, and was unable to find this new 3x XPG light. I wonder if there not in stores my area yet.


----------



## Skimo

Sent you a message, I like the sound of high/low and no strobe!


----------



## CarpentryHero

It's a triple xpg? I was secretly hoping for a triple XML from Defiant


----------



## breamer

*Just Picked up the Defiant 1000 Lumen 3 LED light at Home Depot*

I live in Prince Edward Island, Canda, and sometimes we are a bit slow on the updakes, but I picked up the 1000 Lumen Defiant for 29.95 cdn today.

You fellas in the U.S have probably seen it around for at least six months now, what do you think of it?


----------



## breamer

I picked one up here in PEI, Canada for 29.99 today


----------



## mikekoz

*Re: Just Picked up the Defiant 1000 Lumen 3 LED light at Home Depot*

I am a big fan of Defiant lights, but have just heard about this one! Looked at one Home Depot yesterday, but no luck. Going to look at another one tomorrow! Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Just Picked up the Defiant 1000 Lumen 3 LED light at Home Depot*



breamer said:


> You fellas in the U.S have probably seen it around for at least six months now, what do you think of it?



No, we haven't; we've been trying to figure out how to get the 650 lumen 3D model that is only available online a few random days a month, and this new multi-emitter light isn't listed online at all. Home Depot is one of those "buy it when you see it, or you may not see it again" kind of stores..


----------



## CarpentryHero

*Re: Just Picked up the Defiant 1000 Lumen 3 LED light at Home Depot*

Sku for the 3D triple found on another site  
3D triple – 1000016980 

StarHalo, the 650 lumen 3D, is that the ArmorMax your looking for?


----------



## blademan

*New defiant 3 D 1000 lumen*

I was in Home Depot today and I was able to buy the new defiant 3d 1000 lumen monster. It has three emitters which I think are xpg's .
I'll have to wait until tonight to test it out. It has two modes and no blinking. Works with a rear reverse clicky.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Just Picked up the Defiant 1000 Lumen 3 LED light at Home Depot*



CarpentryHero said:


> StarHalo, the 650 lumen 3D, is that the ArmorMax your looking for?



No, it's this guy; the upgrade of last season's single-mode 550 lumen model that was insanely popular, but this time it's online-only, and only available for roughly one day every couple weeks or so.


----------



## pearlpower

jabe1 said:


> I just got back from HD. I noticed yet another Defiant 3D.... 1000lumen 3xXP-G. I was in a hurry, so didn't get all the specs, but IIRC it said around 10 hrs runtime. I missed whether or not it is multi-mode.
> $29.95.


Saw this today and bought one for giggles, will tape some quick beam shots tonight. Decent quality for $30


----------



## dc38

*Re: Just Picked up the Defiant 1000 Lumen 3 LED light at Home Depot*



StarHalo said:


> No, it's this guy; the upgrade of last season's single-mode 550 lumen model that was insanely popular, but this time it's online-only, and only available for roughly one day every couple weeks or so.



I've got a 5C if you'd like to trade something for it, lol. (imo, it was the most pointless model to date) I've also got a superthrower


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Just Picked up the Defiant 1000 Lumen 3 LED light at Home Depot*



dc38 said:


> I've got a 5C if you'd like to trade something for it, lol. (imo, it was the most pointless model to date)



Yeah, that 5C model is kinda goofy, you could probably pawn it to a trucker..


----------



## wedlpine

*Re: New defiant 3 D 1000 lumen*

I just picked up a couple of these lights from my local Home Depot. They had two cases and not a single one had been bought yet. It's not dark out yet here, but as of right now I'm not impressed with the output. I am going to test it against the 3C Super Thrower (ST) tonight.

I don't care for tail switches in a light of this size. I like the switch on the ST. The light itself appeares to be well made. I like the design. I don't care for the threads. I can see them getting all messed up rather soon. It's crenulated at both ends. The reflector is rather deep for a triple LED. The packageing doesn't say that it has any waterproofness, if that is a word, even though there are o-rings in all the right places. On my sample it doesn't appear that the bezel screws down far enough to reach the o-ring. I am afraid to tighten it any tighter as I might break the plastic reflector.

Looking forward to darkness tonight.


----------



## Megatrowned

*Re: New defiant 3 D 1000 lumen*



wedlpine said:


> I just picked up a couple of these lights from my local Home Depot. They had two cases and not a single one had been bought yet. It's not dark out yet here, but as of right now I'm not impressed with the output. I am going to test it against the 3C Super Thrower (ST) tonight.
> 
> I don't care for tail switches in a light of this size. I like the switch on the ST. The light itself appeares to be well made. I like the design. I don't care for the threads. I can see them getting all messed up rather soon. It's crenulated at both ends. The reflector is rather deep for a triple LED. The packageing doesn't say that it has any waterproofness, if that is a word, even though there are o-rings in all the right places. On my sample it doesn't appear that the bezel screws down far enough to reach the o-ring. I am afraid to tighten it any tighter as I might break the plastic reflector.
> 
> Looking forward to darkness tonight.



Wow, you found one in Wisconsin! I'm in Milwaukee, and was not able to. I'm waiting anxiously for someone to post beamshots!


----------



## wedlpine

*Re: New defiant 3 D 1000 lumen*



wedlpine said:


> ...but as of right now I'm not impressed with the output. I am going to test it against the 3C Super Thrower (ST) tonight.


Okay, I'm impressed. Very floody with good throw. Typical flower petel beam when shone on a wall. I'm happy.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: New defiant 3 D 1000 lumen*

The boxes are a nice touch, even better that there's a lot of them..


----------



## pearlpower

*Re: New defiant 3 D 1000 lumen*

Rather quick video of the Defiant 1000 compared to a few other lights. For a garage/kitchen grab and run at $30, impressive. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-7o7g4hXDQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Skimo

*Re: New defiant 3 D 1000 lumen*

Picked the 1,000 lumen one up today, sad to say it had a defect in one area of the reflector, returned it and grabbed a new one... looked at the reflector and this one has a hole in it from the factory. /sigh

Doesn't blow the 590 lumen Armormax out of the water, has the same mode memory with a lower low setting than the 590. when it first turned on it was in low mode, I was instantly happy because I'd rather it always turn on in low mode first. 

I noticed that very much like incandescent when the light's on it'll warm my hands, the 590 with XML never warmed up.

Another thing to note, the gap in the battery tube makes it rattle, I shimmed it with two sheets of printer paper, no more rattle.

No thick lens the the 590, no double o-rings.

The body looks bead blasted unlike the smooth machining on the 590, has 1/8" square checking vs. the 590 lumen Armor max.

So now I wonder if the quality is the same, seems the fit and finish of the 1,000 lumen isn't up to par, being a flashlight newbie I also wonder if LEDs are supposed to put out this kind of heat?
I want to go back to Home Depot and find one with a reflector that has no or less noticeable defect, might call Defiant and see if they will ship me a new reflector.
Wish I had a couple hundred dollars to blow in their flashlight section and special sales area!

___________________________________________________________________________
Condensed version of the Defiant 1,000 lumen vs Defiant 590 lumen, both are 3 D cell lights.

Light has reflector defect, :scowl:however the setup seems to have fewer artifacts.
High mode brighter.
Low mode dimmer.
More and more even spill.:thinking:
Looser machining tolerances, more battery wiggle.:scowl:
Produces heat out the front.
As noted previously, bezel doesn't completely tighten because of contact with the lens and reflector.:scowl:
Soldering looks okay.:thumbsup:

Bottom line, I need a couple more so I can mount them to my bike!:nana:


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: New defiant 3 D 1000 lumen*



Skimo said:


> seems the fit and finish of the 1,000 lumen isn't up to par, being a flashlight newbie I also wonder if LEDs are supposed to put out this kind of heat?



That seems to be the trend with their more recent lights, which is what would make the elusive 650 such a catch; it's using this year's emitter in last year's double o-ring, thick-lens body.

And more heat is good, that means the emitter(s) has/have a good heat sink path. A high power light that doesn't get warm at all is a bad sign, means the body isn't drawing heat off the emitter, which will shorten emitter life significantly.


----------



## Skimo

*Re: New defiant 3 D 1000 lumen*



StarHalo said:


> That seems to be the trend with their more recent lights, which is what would make the elusive 650 such a catch; it's using this year's emitter in last year's double o-ring, thick-lens body.
> 
> And more heat is good, that means the emitter(s) has/have a good heat sink path. A high power light that doesn't get warm at all is a bad sign, means the body isn't drawing heat off the emitter, which will shorten emitter life significantly.



So heat should be coming out the front?

Good to know, I haven't played with thermal compound in a while... now to see what I need to take it apart and get the emitter seated correctly.


----------



## ozzy1990

*Re: New defiant 3 D 1000 lumen*

I picked up one of the 1000 lumen defiant lights from HD, seems pretty decent. Ill post more once I try it out at night.


----------



## mikekoz

*Re: New defiant 3 D 1000 lumen*

There seems to be none in the North Carolina HD's!!


----------



## camotoe

i think iam going to get one these.


----------



## jasonwilldermood

I picked up the 1000 lumen yesterday and when I got home found that one of the LEDs was defective. The dome was deformed so the light was blue and dim. I tried to exchange it a different HD. They showed 72 in stock but they weren't out yet. That store hadn't set out they're holiday displays yet. The store I bought it at had them in the front of the store with a bunch of other gift products. Anyway, for 30 bucks the light is great. It doesn't seem as sturdy as the 3d defiant light but is brighter, throws further and has more spill.


----------



## Pellidon

My HD had one out of the box we could play with. Nice output but very heavy. I picked up the two set of AAA single emitter lights. Both work very well. Especially when sold 2 for $9.99.


----------



## Philly Slayer

Local store in Bristol, PA had about three dozen boxes of the new 1000 lumen lights, seven packs of the tactical 5C 625 lumen lights and a few dozen packages of the 120 lumen twin packs out on display in their special purchase section. The employee said they have been out for the past several days with little interest. I ended up grabbing one of the 1000 lumen lights ($29.98), two tactical 5C lights ($16.88) and a few twin packs of the 120 lumen lights ($9.99). Ill post results once the sun goes down.


----------



## Skimo

Eager to hear your thoughts, noticed a headlamp (I think) had an orange peel reflector. Would be nice to have them on display.

Kinda disappointed to see further evidence of faulty reflectors.


----------



## blademan

Were the 3 aaa lights forward clickie or reverse clickie?


----------



## Skimo

I think all of their clickers need to be fully depressed to close the circuit, momentary off instead of momentary on.


----------



## blademan

Okay, thanks for the info. I'm going to get some of these for sure. Do you think they live up to the 120 lumens?


----------



## Skimo

My eyes are not calibrated for that , I can probably still torque a fastener to 35.5 inch pounds +/- 2 inch pounds, but for lumens it's impossible for me to tell the difference between 80 lumen and 120 lumen.

I think 120 lumen is very reasonable for that setup and based on my experience with defiant, I think it's a safe bet to say it's close.

Hopefully the wife grabs a pack or two of those, the headlamps, etc. for my Christmas stocking.

I noticed that Walmart has their brand Ozark Trails, producing flashlights now, listed at 500 lumen for [6 or 8 AA] at $30.

Seems some companies are catching up.


----------



## StarHalo

Skimo said:


> My eyes are not calibrated for that , for lumens it's impossible for me to tell the difference between 80 lumen and 120 lumen..
> 
> Hopefully the wife grabs a pack or two of those, the headlamps, etc. for my Christmas stocking.
> 
> I noticed that Walmart has their brand Ozark Trails, producing flashlights now, listed at 500 lumen for [6 or 8 AA] at $30.



The human eye is lousy at discerning differences in brightness, you need a full 10% change before you notice any difference whatsoever. So it's not just you.

Be aware that the reported quality of most of Defiant's other products has been less than stellar, particularly regarding the multi-pack lights; that's part of why everyone prefers the established larger lights.

That Ozark Trails light looks solid, has modes though. The single mode lights are excellent for gifting to older folk [like my dad, who loved last season's 550 model.]


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

I picked up the 3D 1000 lumen model today. Output is VERY impressive! Keep in mind I only messed around with it in my car during the day, but you could still tell it was bright as hell! The reflector/lens has a chinsy feel to it, and the coating of the light was missing in a few spots before I even touched it. Not the highest quality light, but a great deal for $30. Reverse clickie on tailcap. Goes from low-high with no memory, keeps going in that sequence. I can't wait to get home and check it out in my light meter.


----------



## ozzy1990

Ive come to the conclusion that this thing is a POS. It worked fine for the first day but now it only comes on when it wants to and changes modes on its own. My wf-502b is almost as bright and about 1/5 of the size and half of the cost. It also sounds like a giant mosquito. I am taking it back for a refund tomorrow after work.


----------



## jabe1

Giant mosquito? LMAO


----------



## tirod

I picked one up here in Joplin, MO. A store clerk had to open up the display, they were running days behind. 

Compared it to my 3 C cell 500+ lumen I bought last March. Basically I turn out the bedroom light and shine them on the ceiling. The 3C has much more spot with fill, and it overcomes the flood of the 3 LED 1,000. On the other hand, the flood really illuminates evenly to the border of the light, not hot spots. 

Not being actually brighter that the "500" lumen was a disappointment, once again the lumen thing is being distorted for marketing purposes rather than used as an empirical scale. It's not a waste at $29.99, but it wasn't the great leap forward the 500 lumen was - that thing is a portable searchlight and requires discretion flashing it around the neighborhood. Next test is to compare it to vehicle headlights, unfortunately my standard was 80/100 Xenon bulbs in my Cherokee, which is now gone down the road.


----------



## StarHalo

tirod said:


> Not being actually brighter that the "500" lumen was a disappointment, once again the lumen thing is being distorted for marketing purposes rather than used as an empirical scale.



I'd wait until somebody does a meter reading before writing off the newer model, I'd wager there's a handful more lumens there. Probably not a full thousand, which I woudn't expect from alkaline batteries anyway. But squeezing every last milliamp out of standard batteries for thirty bucks is always a fine deal. 

The next question is how much brighter NiMHs make it over alkalines, there's probably another handful there..


----------



## Uncle Alvah

I bought a 2 pack of their 2-AA lights, no model on the light itself, and I don't have the packaging. Seemed like decent little lights although I don't really have a use for the strobe mode. In short order, I lost one of them which, sadly is not unusual for me, I'm missing 2 Fenix lights as well). The other bit the dust after falling from my pants pocket, while seated, onto the concrete patio. Now it will only come on momentarily if you tap the bezel on a hard surface.
Its not like I'm out much coin, but I need something more rugged that that for an EDC. I'm steering clear of the Defiant line from now on, and will quit trying to such a cheapskate when it comes to buying a replacement light.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

I just took some readings with my homemade lightbox. I've found that dividing the number by 5 gives a rough estimate to the overall lumens. I took some readings with some other popular flashlights for comparison:

Maglite XL 50 *610 *(*120* lumens)

Maglite XL200 *810 *(*162* lumens)

Minimag 2AA Pro *910 * (*182* lumens) 

Defiant 5C 625 lumen *3090* at startup, sabilized to *2600* (*618* lumens startup, *520 *stabilized) 

Defiant 3D 1,000 lumen *230*(low) *5050*(high) at startup stabilized at *4600 *(*46* lumens low, *1,010* lumens startup *920* lumens stabilized)



Keep in mind that these are rough estimates, but you can see how much brighter the new 3D 1,000 lumen model is compared to the 5C model, which is brighter than the 3C superthrower.


----------



## Skimo

I had that same thought cross my head, about the hot spot being just slightly brighter than the 590, then I went outside on an overcast night in the 'field' behind our row of houses.

Great light at ~100 yards compared to the armor max which looked colder and had a smaller less useable spot.

Ceiling bounce really is dramatically different as well, the 590 looks like someone turned on a LED flashlight, the 1,000 looks like someone turned on an incandescent lightbulb.

The more I play, the more I want to go grab a few more, and if my experience with knives has any bearing, it means good value (for me).


----------



## blademan

I bought some of the 3 aaa 120 model defiants. The led is marked xbd and I'm impressed so far. The color is a little blue but not bad.


----------



## ozzy1990

After about a week it wouldn't turn on at all. I took it Back to HD last night.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Just got back from the Home Depot in Escondido, CA. I really wanted the 3D 1000 lumen Defiant flashlight but I didn't have the money. Took a look at the business end of one and saw that it used 3 XP-G2 l.e.d.s. Was surprised to not see a Cree XM-L or XM-L2, but I like the XP-G2 l.e.d.s as well. Hopefully these lights will be available still when I get some money.


----------



## StarHalo

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Hopefully these lights will be available still when I get some money.



Move quickly; when we went through this last year, the employees picked up on the chatter and hoarded the lights..


----------



## mikekoz

Picked up one of these yesterday. My initial impressions of are like the other Defiant lights I own, awesome! I think it is great that the average person can go to a store, and without spending hundreds of dollars can get a light that puts out this many lumens! The technology in these things moves so fast.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Well I bought one tonight. The self-service aisle's scanner rang it up twice even though it only beeped once (WTH?) and it took awhile for a nearby clerk to fix it. Seems a little suspect.

Anyway I got it home and at first the clickie was locked up in 'low' mode and wouldn't do anything. After removing the tailcap and reinstalling, the problem cleared up. It's pretty bright on high, but there's a lot of dust inside the head that I haven't cleaned out yet. Will post more about it after trying it outside.

EDIT: Just measured the PWM and it's 480 hz in both low and high modes, so they must be varying the drive current to change the brightness.


----------



## Sagebrush

I'm happy with the two pack of the "100" lumen headlamps for $9.88. Decent little spot beam with enough fill for walking. 

The flash lights are cheap all around, but I like the 4 AA shower head light for a loaner or family use, its a good flood light for around the house stuff. If it last a couple years without breaking I'll call good for $9.88. 

The head lamps are worth it to me, not bad for $5.


----------



## Skimo

Is that the 52 LED one?

I have to admit, it's attractive in that "wow, that's ugly!" way, like some guy said 'screw it, those 9 LED flashlights aren't cheesy enough and I've got a few tons of these... let's make flashlights to use up the inventory!'

Discovered that with a knife (sharpening nut sharp) I could trim the plastic rim of the 1,000 lumen reflector and the crown? bezel? "Thing that holds the plastic lens in place and has crenelations" now screws in all the way.

Don't really care if it affects the water resistance, if I start caring I'll hit the lens with a bead of silicone , apply teflon tape to the threads and/or find some appropriate grease.

Gotta find out how to remove the reflector so I can change it out when I get a replacement.


----------



## dpranke

I got one of these a couple days ago. Its the 3d version but it throws just as good as my more expensive lights. Even though it is a tank to hold on to but for the money its good in my book.


----------



## wedlpine

The 650 lumen 3D lights were in stock as of this morning. I picked up 2 myself. For $19.88 a piece you can't go wrong


----------



## Skimo

Online?


----------



## StarHalo

Skimo said:


> Online?


 
The 650 is online-only.


----------



## Skimo

Good to know


----------



## Poppy

Saturday was the first day I ever returned a flashlight to get my money back.
I picked up a card of 2 Defiant 2* AAA penlights for $4.88 
They were a little thicker than they need to be, but were smooth, and considering the general acceptance of previous defiant lights, I figured what the heck, I'll give it a shot.

The corona or spill was white enough, but the hot spot was so violet/blue, I would never use the light, I wouldn't even give it to the grandkids to use. 

I also have the 2 AAA penlight Model # 809-2821-D that they sell singly for about $8.
It also has the "angry blue" hot spot, but it isn't as bad.


----------



## MartinTravels

Anybody have a comparison between these two lights? They are about the same price, and I would assume the Mag is a better quality of construction. But what about light output? Does the Defiant blow the Mag away?


----------



## StarHalo

MartinTravels said:


> Anybody have a comparison between these two lights? They are about the same price, and I would assume the Mag is a better quality of construction. But what about light output? Does the Defiant blow the Mag away?



There's more than one Defiant light, a bunch really; the larger 3 cell and above models that advertise roughly 500 lumens are roughly 500 lumens, the thousand lumen one is somewhere just north of 500 lumens. That is indeed brighter than the current comparable Maglite, the 2D PRO, at 274 lumens. But the Mag has focusing ability, and a lifetime warranty.


----------



## wedlpine

StarHalo said:


> ...But the Mag has focusing ability, and a lifetime warranty.



The Defiant lights have a lifetime warranty as well.


----------



## Skimo

StarHalo said:


> There's more than one Defiant light, a bunch really; the larger 3 cell and above models that advertise roughly 500 lumens are roughly 500 lumens, the thousand lumen one is somewhere just north of 500 lumens. That is indeed brighter than the current comparable Maglite, the 2D PRO, at 274 lumens. But the Mag has focusing ability, and a lifetime warranty.



Just north? It blew my 590 lumen out of the water, larger center and considerably more spill, slightly more lux over a much greater area, I'm not questioning your conclusion, only how you reached it.


----------



## StarHalo

wedlpine said:


> The Defiant lights have a lifetime warranty as well.



Ah ha, thank you for the correction.



Skimo said:


> Just north? It blew my 590 lumen out of the water, larger center and considerably more spill, slightly more lux over a much greater area, I'm not questioning your conclusion, only how you reached it.



That's good to know, and noted, but that's as detailed a review as we've seen thus far, nothing involving a light meter. It's for sure over 500 lumens, that much we know..


----------



## Skimo

Ah, gotcha.

I eagerly await results and/or others reviews.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

StarHalo said:


> There's more than one Defiant light, a bunch really; the larger 3 cell and above models that advertise roughly 500 lumens are roughly 500 lumens, the thousand lumen one is somewhere just north of 500 lumens. That is indeed brighter than the current comparable Maglite, the 2D PRO, at 274 lumens. But the Mag has focusing ability, and a lifetime warranty.



I tested all of mine and compared them with other known flashlights. My post shows that the new 3D 1,000 model is over 1,000 lumens with fresh cells. Here were my readings:
I just took some readings with my homemade lightbox. I've found that dividing the number by 5 gives a rough estimate to the overall lumens. I took some readings with some other popular flashlights for comparison:

Maglite XL 50 *610 (120 lumens)

Maglite XL200 810 (162 lumens)

Minimag 2AA Pro 910 (182 lumens) 

Defiant 5C 625 lumen 3090 at startup, sabilized to 2600 (618 lumens startup, 520 stabilized) 

Defiant 3D 1,000 lumen 230(low) 5050(high) at startup stabilized at 4600 (46 lumens low, 1,010 lumens startup 920 lumens stabilized)



Keep in mind that these are rough estimates, but you can see how much brighter the new 3D 1,000 lumen model is compared to the 5C model, which is brighter than the 3C superthrower.*


----------



## StarHalo

adirondackdestroyer said:


> with fresh cells.



Awesome numbers, very promising, thanks. What cells were you using, alkalines?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

StarHalo said:


> Awesome numbers, very promising, thanks. What cells were you using, alkalines?



Yep, the cells that came with the lights.


----------



## StarHalo

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Yep, the cells that came with the lights.



Even better, thanks again!


----------



## Skimo

Excellent, thank you for your work and posting the results!


----------



## Skimo

The beamshot on left is the 1,000 lumen, the next is the 590 lumen.... the weak little blue dots are just crappy LEDs


----------



## waltsworld8

is the 1000 lumen Defiant 3 D anodized or painted? If i recall some of the the Lowes utilitech's are painted.


----------



## Skimo

I dunno, feel like anodization, could be wrong.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I agree, it looks and feels anodized.


----------



## Skimo

Not HAIII, that's for sure pretty durable for scuffs so far, but scratches pretty easily, tip of my knife scratched it.

I can't get over the value of these things, almost bought another when I stopped by Home Depot tonight, but building a Christmas village for the wife has already used a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## garpt

These are back in my local HD as well. They are merchandised up front as holiday specials and will probably run out soon. I'm just trying to decide which one(s) to buy. They do look nice. I'll try to get there today.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I picked up a second Defiant 1000 lumen flashlight yesterday. Same tint and beam pattern as the first one, and it had the same issue with dust inside the lens so I need to clean it out. Overall I'm happy with the price/performance ratio on this light! 

Oh and it feels like a truck axle when I pick it up.


----------



## Skimo

PhotonWrangler said:


> Oh and it feels like a truck axle when I pick it up.



You need to feel the armor max 3D, the 1,000 lumen feels like a toy in comparison.


----------



## BobLight

I bought the 650 lumen 3D Defiant today. I was going back and forth between this and the 1000 lumen model and decided on the 650 because of the side switch. I haven't tried it out yet, probably tomorrow night. Do any of you have both of these? What do you prefer? Or should I go back and get the 1000 lumen model too?


----------



## Skimo

I have both, switch placement doesn't mean much to me, I found myself reaching for the tail switch of my 1,000 lumen when I was using the 650 lumen.

I see you are in MA too. better hurry, they're running out quickly.

I prefer the tint of the 1,000 lumen model, but I like the throw of the 650 better... overall, I think I like the 1,000 lumen model the best.

Can't go wrong for lifetime warranty and $29.


----------



## BobLight

Skimo said:


> I have both, switch placement doesn't mean much to me, I found myself reaching for the tail switch of my 1,000 lumen when I was using the 650 lumen.
> 
> I see you are in MA too. better hurry, they're running out quickly.
> 
> I prefer the tint of the 1,000 lumen model, but I like the throw of the 650 better... overall, I think I like the 1,000 lumen model the best.
> 
> Can't go wrong for lifetime warranty and $29.



So the 650 out throws the 1000? Does the 1000 have a lot more flood? I got on of the 3C Defiant Superthrower or whatever they called it about a year ago, it was about 500 lumens with a side switch. I don't know how much brighter the 3D 650 will be over that, but the run time should be much longer. I hope! I'm south of Boston.


----------



## blademan

I just got a 1000 lumen model which was out of the package with some small dings at home depot for twenty bucks. I negotiated with an associate over the price! It works perfectly but it has character already.


----------



## Beamhead

I'm not..........................................why....................................because it performs as well as lights I have spent not just more for one of the multiple cells they use but at 1/15 the cost............................ 






PhotonWrangler said:


> I picked up a second Defiant 1000 lumen flashlight yesterday. Same tint and beam pattern as the first one, and it had the same issue with dust inside the lens so I need to clean it out. Overall I'm happy with the price/performance ratio on this light!
> 
> Oh and it feels like a truck axle when I pick it up.


----------



## Skimo

BobLight said:


> So the 650 out throws the 1000? Does the 1000 have a lot more flood? I got on of the 3C Defiant Superthrower or whatever they called it about a year ago, it was about 500 lumens with a side switch. I don't know how much brighter the 3D 650 will be over that, but the run time should be much longer. I hope! I'm south of Boston.



Just west of Boston at Hanscom AFB.

The spot on the 1,000 lumen model is much larger, probably from having three LEDs in one reflector, at first I was wondering why it didn't seem that much brighter at distance. A ceiling bounce quickly showed the difference in brightness.


----------



## wedlpine

Stopped in at Home Depot today and picked up the last two 650 lumen lights. They were less than $9.00 a piece. Also picked up a Defiant 4D lantern for less than $4.00.


----------



## StarHalo

wedlpine said:


> Stopped in at Home Depot today and picked up the last two 650 lumen lights. They were less than $9.00 a piece.



Good catch, the 650 is indeed on clearance for in-store pickup now, would be wise to stock up for birthdays/Christmas..


----------



## fishx65

I grabbed three last night. Definitely a flashlight/weapon!


----------



## duckied

Not sure or saw anyone post this link up yet.

http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/112518/home-depot---defiant-3d-650-lumen-aluminium-flashlight

Just brought two of the spotlight for $10, I figured why not since its so cheap.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cnlson

just got one of the defiant 650's ($8.56 after military discount and tax) some beamshots, -2 exposure. the other light is one of those zoom focus single AA lights that claim 300 lumen from amazon.

PIX 
CREE XML





beamshots of this and a one of the zoom focus fake single aa crees sold on amazon claiming 300 lumen




packaging. damn this is a big light




reflector/head


----------



## Bimmerboy

OK, this is not cool...

Just picked up a 650 lumen 3D, and for $9, it pumps out more lumens (probably on less current), and way out-throws my beloved, highly custom, *ENB* (Every Night Bedside... lol), LED Zelda.

Sure, it doesn't have the features, regulation, runtime, quality, history, etc.... but, damn. Makes for a better home defense stick too.

Time to update some of my mods, big time!

Translation: For $9, I really like it!


----------



## geoturtle

Our HD has the little Defiant (36 lumen) two-pack for $1.50 -- I figured at 75 cents a piece, they'd be just fine in the car glove box.


----------



## drjosephbell

HD doesnt have the two pack anymore... =( what happened?


----------



## Aahhyes68

PhotonWrangler said:


> I picked up a second Defiant 1000 lumen flashlight yesterday. Same tint and beam pattern as the first one, and it had the same issue with dust inside the lens so I need to clean it out. Overall I'm happy with the price/performance ratio on this light!
> 
> Oh and it feels like a truck axle when I pick it up.




Could you post a SKU # for me please ? Thanks.


----------



## Bimmerboy

Beamhead said:


> I'm not..........................................why....................................because it performs as well as lights I have spent not just more for one of the multiple cells they use but at 1/15 the cost............................


My sentiments exactly, Bone.... which is why I'm suddenly planning a costly XML-2 and 1 Amp upgrade for Zelda, so I can be out-shined again by Home Depot in a few years for $9. :laughing: :mecry:


EDIT: Of course, the above is WAY oversimplifying, but... the great unlit will still guffaw, and we can't have that.


----------



## StarHalo

Bimmerboy said:


> My sentiments exactly, Bone.... which is why I'm suddenly planning a costly XML-2 and 1 Amp upgrade for Zelda, so I can be out-shined again by Home Depot in a few years for $9.



XM-L ain't the big gun after last holiday season, time to start thinking MT-G2 (I know I am..)


----------



## Beamhead

Hi Bimb :wave: You are not only an old timer but a hot wire guy too? I bet you spent more on "Chief Frowning Bulb(s)" than these lights that can compare or even out perform them? :nana: I remember when unobtanium was a 100 lumen LED.............




Bimmerboy said:


> My sentiments exactly, Bone.... which is why I'm suddenly planning a costly XML-2 and 1 Amp upgrade for Zelda, so I can be out-shined again by Home Depot in a few years for $9. :laughing: :mecry:
> 
> 
> EDIT: Of course, the above is WAY oversimplifying, but... the great unlit will still guffaw, and we can't have that.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR

I have atleast one of every Defiant light models in my collection, and added a new model to my collection today, a new Defiant Zoomie with XP-G2 Neutral White, ( similar design zoom set up as LEDLenser lights.) and works with 18650 Li-ions along with three AAA eneloops or Alcs.


----------



## Desert Runner

I use my Defiant headlamp while camping and working in my truck in the dark. Definitely a great value.


----------



## ven

These defiants have got to be the best value lights..........ever.Never seen anything like those prices,definitely not in UK.

Love that zoom defiant too


----------



## Canuke

OOOh, an LED Lenser style that works with an 18650? Niiice! The actual Lensers use the "all contacts at one end" carrier that doesn't permit an 18650 swap... this gets my attention!

Edited to ask.... wait a minute, did you mean "just added" as in bought in that form, or is it modded? I've yet to see any storebought light with a neutral in it.


----------



## jabe1

I've got to agree with Beamhead's sentiments. These are some really nice lights for under $20, and I have to not use them next to my LED hot wires from a few years ago.


----------



## Bimmerboy

StarHalo said:


> XM-L ain't the big gun after last holiday season, time to start thinking MT-G2 (I know I am..)


That'd be a bad choice for Zelda in a number of ways, but possibly for some other build if the right inspiration strikes.



Beamhead said:


> Hi Bimb :wave: You are not only an old timer but a hot wire guy too? I bet you spent more on "Chief Frowning Bulb(s)" than these lights that can compare or even out perform them? :nana: I remember when unobtanium was a 100 lumen LED.............


Hahaha... Chief is still glaring at me from the display case, as unhappy as ever. And yes, ONE BULB costs more than my whole Defiant! However, it takes an overdriven (which won't last once those alkies are no longer fresh), truck axle of a light (PhotonWrangler shout out there) with a huge reflector to do the job. Pound for pound, Chief will still scalp the Defiant, and proudly display the carnage in 100 CRI light.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR

I bought the 2-pack of these lights, came home, and dropped in 18650 Protected TF flames in both of them with a plastic spacer tube salvaged from my parts bin from other 18650 lights) and i been using these Defiants with the Li-ion ever since. Works great with it.


----------



## Beamhead

Bimmerboy said:


> Hahaha... Chief is still glaring at me from the display case, as unhappy as ever. And yes, ONE BULB costs more than my whole Defiant!


 A display case?..cool say Hi to the l'il fellow and tell him large eyed Lux wants his $20 from their vacation  


Bimmerboy said:


> However, it takes an overdriven (which won't last once those alkies are no longer fresh),


 alkies...........alkies............this isn't the 20th century anymore, get some Tenergy recharge-ables and see how they run, mine show no signs of being overdriven with them and I know they can supply more current as on my Feit/Costco focusable XM-L lights the recharge-ables turn them into " Chief Angry Blue LED's" but not in the Defiant. :nana:


Bimmerboy said:


> : truck axle of a light (PhotonWrangler shout out there) with a huge reflector to do the job. Pound for pound, Chief will still scalp the Defiant, and proudly display the carnage in 100 CRI light.


I'll concede your point on reflector/body size and color temp but I don't think the "Chief" is illuminating squat anymore...... .
Can we get a pic of him in his case?


----------



## TheLightAtTheEnd

I just de-anodized one of the Defiant 3 D 650LM lights. Here it is after first polishing. Clicky for full


----------



## wedlpine

I noticed today on the Home Depot website that the 650 lumen light is only $2.00. Couldn't find a home depot within 100 miles that had one in stock. Dang!


----------



## StarHalo

wedlpine said:


> I noticed today on the Home Depot website that the 650 lumen light is only $2.00. Couldn't find a home depot within 100 miles that had one in stock. Dang!



Hm, one ~15 miles away just says "quantities in store limited", I wonder..


----------



## wedlpine

StarHalo said:


> Hm, one ~15 miles away just says "quantities in store limited", I wonder..



I had one like that as well, but when I showed up they had none.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR

i stopped at two local HomeDepots here, and all their Defiant lights are still at regular prices. :shakehead


----------



## StarHalo

DenBarrettSAR said:


> i stopped at two local HomeDepots here, and all their Defiant lights are still at regular prices. :shakehead



Time to get out the evidence on your smartphone and start arguing, I'd wager they'll honor the online price.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR

Canuke said:


> OOOh, an LED Lenser style that works with an 18650? Niiice! The actual Lensers use the "all contacts at one end" carrier that doesn't permit an 18650 swap... this gets my attention!
> 
> Edited to ask.... wait a minute, did you mean "just added" as in bought in that form, or is it modded? I've yet to see any storebought light with a neutral in it.



Just added as in "add to my Defiant lifght collection.  as for the tint, i don't know if they intented on a neutral tint emitter, but its much closer to a neutral tint than every other store-bought light i seen.


----------



## Bimmerboy

Beamhead said:


> I don't think the "Chief" is illuminating squat anymore...... .


His days of lighting the teepee of his favorite squaw are well behind him, but his tribe are full of fire, ready to take on any LED! Only Large Eyed Lux is welcome, but then again, since he wants his $20 back, maybe not so much. 




Beamhead said:


> Can we get a pic of him in his case?


:devil:

Perched atop his styrofoam mountain, overlooking the range.


----------



## Bimmerboy

TheLightAtTheEnd said:


> I just de-anodized one of the Defiant 3 D 650LM lights. Here it is after first polishing. Clicky for full


Very cool! Definitely interested in seeing the final polishing.


----------



## Beamhead

Awesome, the Chief still looks miffed as usual, is it me or is he getting grey around the face? Large Eyed Lux is willing to fore-go the $20 if the Chief will invite him to his hogan for a blessing way ceremony. 


Bimmerboy said:


> His days of lighting the teepee of his favorite squaw are well behind him, but his tribe are full of fire, ready to take on any LED! Only Large Eyed Lux is welcome, but then again, since he wants his $20 back, maybe not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:
> 
> Perched atop his styrofoam mountain, overlooking the range.


----------



## TheLightAtTheEnd

Bimmerboy said:


> Very cool! Definitely interested in seeing the final polishing.





 




Also have one that I implanted a SST-90 Direct drive. Just waiting for some D NIMH Cells.


----------



## Bimmerboy

TheLightAtTheEnd said:


> Also have one that I implanted a SST-90 Direct drive. Just waiting for some D NIMH Cells.


Very nice! Thanks for posting. :thumbsup:

The SST-90 should work great in that reflector too.


----------



## Nalapombu

If anyone has one of the Defiant 650 Lumen lights that were selling for $9 or so that they don't need and would like to sell, I'd like to have it. NONE of the stores anywhere around me have them. If you go to your HD store and see that deal and could pick me up one and send it to me, I'd really like to have it.

Thanks

Nalajr


----------



## ronniepudding

Potential Mod to Armormax 3D to make it single-mode...

I read the following in the reviews (first one in the list) for the Armormax 3D on Home Despot's web site... has anyone here tried this and can verify that the following procedure is effective?

I would only recommend this product to someone with a few electrical skills or enough aptitude to modify the small circuit board that is wired to the LED through the heat sink (the board with the spring that contacts the batteries). I now only have one setting, 590 LUMENS, which is the only reason I bought the light. It is absurd that they make you cycle through all that strobe stuff. I called tech and they state there is not a version of this without cycled modes. Without this modification I was prepared to return it as useless junk. So.... If one were to move the red wire from terminal L2+ to terminal L1+ it would become a single mode 590 Lumen beast. Now it kicks butt! See uploaded photo for what the completed modification looks like. And FYI, this will void the warranty... But if its really indestructible, for $30 it is worth it!


----------



## StarHalo

ronniepudding said:


> Potential Mod to Armormax 3D to make it single-mode...



That's why the single-mode 650 lumen model is the better deal, especially for gift-giving to older folks who are truly awed by it..


----------

